# Firmware Build 2018.24.1 12dd099 (6/24/18)



## Brokedoc

I’m possibly jumping the gun on this post but this FW build was reported today on S/X but Model 3 installs have not been reported yet. There have been no installs of 2018.24 since 6/22 so I believe this version must have fixed some bugs and replaced it. Hopefully this version will be stable enough to be released fleetwide as 2018.24 hasn’t made it.

Always remember... Especially with an update like this that that has major new features, there is a reason why test releases occur. Bugs may exist that can render your car buggy or worse yet, unusable.

PLEASE don’t irritate your service center every time you see a new version is available. Those guys are overworked as is. If you see a version has achieved wide release status (at least 15-20%) and you ABSOLUTELY must have the new features then you can politely ask them. With new FW versions coming out at least 1-2X per month, you likely will not get each and every update (unless Elon follows thru with the self-request button). I have gone as long as 2 months without updates before I ask the SvC to push it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I hope this is the one that goes wide release!

Elon did just Tweet this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010595834122022913


----------



## Reliev

Nice so same release notes? Lol now I'm going today refresh this page.....hold my beer


----------



## Reliev

Brokedoc said:


> PLEASE don't irritate your service center every time you see a new version is available. Those guys are overworked as is. If you see a version has achieved wide release status (at least 15-20%) and you ABSOLUTELY must have the new features then you can politely ask them. With new FW versions coming out at least 1-2X per month, you likely will not get each and every update (unless Elon follows thru with the self-request button). I have gone as long as 2 months without updates before I ask the SvC to push it.


I agree 100% with this. I've only asked about an update once when my model 3 was having 18-20 mile loss range turns out it was the third party app constantly pinging the model 3 .


----------



## Maynerd

relidtm said:


> I agree 100% with this. I've only asked about an update once when my model 3 was having 18-20 mile loss range turns out it was the third party app constantly pinging the model 3 .


Which app?


----------



## Reliev

Tezlab not sure if it is 100% sure but I've been working with the developer he just had a kid so it's been slow on the response having a kid myself I totally get it. But now I never lose more than 4.


----------



## Maynerd

relidtm said:


> Tezlab not sure if it is 100% sure but I've been working with the developer he just had a kid so it's been slow on the response having a kid myself I totally get it. But now I never lose more than 4.


Ahh I noticed something similar with that app. I liked the app but it appeared to be the source of my vampire drain so I stopped using it and saw my drain drop significantly. I am trying teslafi which is pretty cool but I'm seeing some issues with my car waking up randomly from sleep and I suspect it has something to do with teslafi. It's odd as I will see my car go to sleep for 30 min, wake up, then go back to sleep after about 45 min then, wake up after 30 min, then randomly at night it might sleep for 8 hours only to wake up and do the 30 minute cycle thing again.


----------



## Reliev

someone suggested changing the password thats all you have to do to change the token they authenticate with and it worked. less battery drain


----------



## Maynerd

relidtm said:


> someone suggested changing the password thats all you have to do to change the token they authenticate with and it worked. less battery drain


are you referring to teslafi or tezlabs?


----------



## Reliev

tezlabs


----------



## SoFlaModel3

@Brokedoc do you have a sense yet if installs have picked up on this version?


----------



## Brokedoc

SoFlaModel3 said:


> @Brokedoc do you have a sense yet if installs have picked up on this version?


Unfortunately, installs are crawling.

No further installs on 2018.24 since 6/22. Looks to be an abandoned build.

For 2018.24.1, there were 6 installs yesterday and 2 today. Almost all installs are in Europe. None reported yet on a Model 3.

Meanwhile 2018.21.9 is still active with new installs going on. This build is up to 91% of all Tesla's registered on TeslaFi.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Brokedoc said:


> Unfortunately, installs are crawling.
> 
> No further installs on 2018.24 since 6/22. Looks to be an abandoned build.
> 
> For 2018.24.1, there were 6 installs yesterday and 2 today. Almost all installs are in Europe. None reported yet on a Model 3.
> 
> Meanwhile 2018.21.9 is still active with new installs going on. This build is up to 91% of all Tesla's registered on TeslaFi.


Thanks!!


----------



## ateslik

Brokedoc said:


> PLEASE don't irritate your service center every time you see a new version is available. Those guys are overworked as is.


No cuts, no buts, no coconuts!


----------



## tivoboy

Maynerd said:


> Ahh I noticed something similar with that app. I liked the app but it appeared to be the source of my vampire drain so I stopped using it and saw my drain drop significantly. I am trying teslafi which is pretty cool but I'm seeing some issues with my car waking up randomly from sleep and I suspect it has something to do with teslafi. It's odd as I will see my car go to sleep for 30 min, wake up, then go back to sleep after about 45 min then, wake up after 30 min, then randomly at night it might sleep for 8 hours only to wake up and do the 30 minute cycle thing again.


Yes my nightly drain went up three fold 3x after installing the app. Uninstalling stopped it entirely. So I do believe it's a th8ng. While I do enjoy the data it provides I didn't find it worth the constant elevated drain especially with some upcoming trips


----------



## Reliev

yea i lost 28 miles one day that was the worst day by far


----------



## akomlik

Maynerd said:


> are you referring to teslafi or tezlabs?


I noticed they both contributed to vampire drain so stoped using any 3d party apps/services and see no drain now


----------



## Rich M

I had my hopes up. While I was at service today, they cued up a software update, so I installed when I got back to the office. But it just shows the 18.21 again after it finished.


----------



## LookNoHands

My cabin temp is 123 degrees F. (with sun visor, no tint yet). I am willing to trade battery drain for cabin overheat protection.


----------



## rxlawdude

But I thought we saw reports that WiFi was enabled on the M3 with 2018.24.


----------



## Brokedoc

rxlawdude said:


> But I thought we saw reports that WiFi was enabled on the M3 with 2018.24.


That was an isolated, ultra-low VIN employee vehicle.
.24 appears to have been orphaned and .24.1 yesterday and this AM seemed to be only test installations on S/X in Europe. This afternoon, there seem to be a few test installs on S/X in the US. Still awaiting reports of installs on 3s.


----------



## Reliev

rxlawdude said:


> But I thought we saw reports that WiFi was enabled on the M3 with 2018.24.


It is but it looks like they are skipping that version for this incremental update


----------



## rxlawdude

relidtm said:


> It is but it looks like they are skipping that version for this incremental update


Our M3 was in service for a tire rotation and a couple of minor cosmetic nits, and I asked if they could sideload 2018.24.1. They said it is not available "for your particular vehicle."

I guess I'll take my own advice: patience, Grasshopper.


----------



## Brokedoc

rxlawdude said:


> Our M3 was in service for a tire rotation and a couple of minor cosmetic nits, and I asked if they could sideload 2018.24.1. They said it is not available "for your particular vehicle."
> 
> I guess I'll take my own advice: patience, Grasshopper.


----------



## barjohn

Isn't that strange when the new features shown are Model 3 specific (Adding WiFi, Cabin Overheat, Summons, etc.).


----------



## SoFlaModel3

John Griffith said:


> Isn't that strange when the new features shown are Model 3 specific (Adding WiFi, Cabin Overheat, Summons, etc.).


We're still playing catch up to S/X on a few things.


----------



## barjohn

Yes, I know, but this release is supposed to get us a little closer so it makes no sense that no 3s are getting it.


----------



## ghoticov

I just got 2018.24.1... here are some photos and a video.


----------



## Brokedoc

ghoticov said:


> I just got 2018.24.1... here are some photos and a video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10693
> View attachment 10694
> View attachment 10695
> View attachment 10696
> View attachment 10697
> View attachment 10698


You look to be the first reported Model 3 install. I recall you bought your ultra low VIN from an employee so I guess you bought yourself into the guinea pig category!


----------



## Maynerd

ghoticov said:


> I just got 2018.24.1... here are some photos and a video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10693
> View attachment 10694
> View attachment 10695
> View attachment 10696
> View attachment 10697
> View attachment 10698


NICE!


----------



## GDN

ghoticov said:


> I just got 2018.24.1... here are some photos and a video.


So - those employee cars are true guinea pigs/test machines, huh? You've got 00089 and received this release and @apmowery @mlmowery has vin 000110 and was the first to report 18.24. The only 3's I think I've seen to get either release. Hope that it rolls out soon.


----------



## ghoticov

Brokedoc said:


> You look to be the first reported Model 3 install. I recall you bought your ultra low VIN from an employee so I guess you bought yourself into the guinea pig category!


Yea, it seems so. Plus I have a VERY cool Service Ranger! 

I'm going to head over to ev-fw to register it.


----------



## GDN

Brokedoc said:


> You look to be the first reported Model 3 install. I recall you bought your ultra low VIN from an employee so I guess you bought yourself into the guinea pig category!


You beat me to it - was thinking the very same thing.


----------



## ghoticov

GDN said:


> So - those employee cars are true guinea pigs/test machines, huh? You've got 00089 and received this release and @mlmowery has vin 000110 and was the first to report 18.24. The only 3's I think I've seen to get either release. Hope that it rolls out soon.


You may be right. I didn't actually think that was the case because although it did seem that I got updates pretty quick, I wasn't always "first". I believe this is the first time I have actually be first, or very close to it.


----------



## Brentt

Thanks for the video. Did the Tesla app update at the same time? I have the latest version of the app, but there isn’t any function for summon.


----------



## GDN

Brentt said:


> Thanks for the video. Did the Tesla app update at the same time? I have the latest version of the app, but there isn't any function for summon.


The app updated last week and only shows the options when your car software updates. I'm an Okie originally, you're the first one I've seen on the forums. Where did you pick your car up and where do you go for service? Other than a Supercharger or two I don't think Tesla has a presence in OK do they?


----------



## Brokedoc

FYI - The speed limit feature has a tribute to Barrett Riley. He was the 18 year old driver that died last month in the high speed Model S crash that claimed another life and the third passenger was thrown from the car but survived. Too much power for an inexperienced driver. Hopefully this feature will help save future lives. Can't do that with an ICE!


----------



## GDN

Brokedoc said:


> FYI - The speed limit feature has a tribute to Barrett Riley. He was the 18 year old that died last month in the high speed Model S crash. Too much power for an inexperienced driver. Hopefully this feature will help save future lives. Can't do that with an ICE!


That is pretty cool, I saw that name in the notes and didn't make a connection. Not to take away from Tesla, but Ford has had MyKey for many years that can have an upper speed limit set along with stereo volume and a few other things I believe, targeted at teenagers.


----------



## Brokedoc

GDN said:


> That is pretty cool, I saw that name in the notes and didn't make a connection. Not to take away from Tesla, but Ford has had MyKey for many years that can have an upper speed limit set along with stereo volume and a few other things I believe, targeted at teenagers.


Wow. I never knew that Ford has something like that. I guess I stand corrected that you can't limit speed in an ICE. All cars should have this feature! But it's free in Tesla and you don't need to buy special keys.


----------



## ghoticov

Brentt said:


> Thanks for the video. Did the Tesla app update at the same time? I have the latest version of the app, but there isn't any function for summon.


Mine was the same until I updated the car.

I actually got prompted for an update on Friday and tried to install it and I thought it went through but it didn't, it kept me on 21.9. And then today, poof.. this showed up and then it showed up on my app.


----------



## ghoticov

Here is the cabin overheat protection:


----------



## JWardell

ghoticov said:


> I just got 2018.24.1... here are some photos and a video.


Thank you for the great video demo and all the photos! PS your 3 looks terrific!


----------



## Brokedoc

Another Model 3 in NC popped up on TeslaFi that installed 2018.24.1. Still only 11 cars today with the install.

We may see it go fleetwide in a day or 2 if no major bugs pop up.


----------



## ghoticov

Brokedoc said:


> Another Model 3 in NC popped up on TeslaFi that installed 2018.24.1. Still only 11 cars today with the install.
> 
> We may see it go fleetwide in a day or 2 if no major bugs pop up.


I will be sure to post if I see any bugs... so far, so good! I tried to update ev-fw but it wouldn't let me do it manually. There is no drop down for 24.1 yet and my TeslaFi expired so I need to update it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

John Griffith said:


> Yes, I know, but this release is supposed to get us a little closer so it makes no sense that no 3s are getting it.


The new releases start slow and then pick up so I would assume they're validating for bugs before going fleetwide.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

So I was bad and I pinged my mobile service advisor this morning asking him to check if 2018.24.1 was available for my VIN. In doing so I asked him to tell me if I was bugging him in any way asking.

His response:

“Let me check in a bit.”

“You can call or text any time”

This is an example of why Tesla wins!!!


----------



## ghoticov

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So I was bad and I pinged my mobile service advisor this morning asking him to check if 2018.24.1 was available for my VIN. In doing so I asked him to tell me if I was bugging him in any way asking.
> 
> His response:
> 
> "Let me check in a bit."
> 
> "You can call or text any time"
> 
> This is an example of why Tesla wins!!!


I agree! My local ranger is AWESOME and he tells me to call or text him any time also. I just try to be respectful of his time. But I'm not gonna lie, I reached out to him last Friday when I heard .24 was out.  They apparently pulled it pretty quick though because he said it wasn't available to push to mine and typically I can get the latest right away.


----------



## theonlysamiam

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So I was bad and I pinged my mobile service advisor this morning asking him to check if 2018.24.1 was available for my VIN. In doing so I asked him to tell me if I was bugging him in any way asking.
> 
> His response:
> 
> "Let me check in a bit."
> 
> "You can call or text any time"
> 
> This is an example of why Tesla wins!!!


Sorry for being off topic, but how do you get a mobile service advisor??

The service center close to me is very unresponsive. I've called and emailed various times but no response from them.


----------



## Reliev

@theonlysamiam I have a few numbers from mine. They are overwhelmed though a tech showed me when I was there a while ago for my clicking noise (that is now fixed). sometimes they get 20-30 emails in 5 minutes (he spun the monitor to show me) I am cool with one tech I've seen him around restaurants and such since he worked on my car (we go to the same publix grocery store) but I still don't want to text him.. call me a weirdo but I don't want to be that guy. also, I emailed them and I just follow up on the same thread if I haven't heard from them in a week or so. I emailed on Saturday when @SoFlaModel3 told me about the trunk garnish/liner still haven't heard back yet.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

theonlysamiam said:


> Sorry for being off topic, but how do you get a mobile service advisor??
> 
> The service center close to me is very unresponsive. I've called and emailed various times but no response from them.


When mine came out for mobile service he gave me his direct line and said to contact him directly for any issues and he'd run point for me.


----------



## Reliev

yeah, mine did also the one I became friends with still I guess I don't want to bother him unless I have to sort of thing, maybe I will though if you get it @SoFlaModel3


----------



## SoFlaModel3

relidtm said:


> yeah, mine did also the one I became friends with still I guess I don't want to bother him unless I have to sort of thing, maybe I will though if you get it @SoFlaModel3


Sadly he confirmed this morning no updates available to stage for my car


----------



## Reliev

great i didnt want to bother mine unless yours said yes I would wait a week or so after everyone gets it so we wont burn our bridges im willing to bet a lot of people are asking that aren't saying anything 

edit if it were up to me and i knew they could do a push i would probably annoy him any chance i got lol


----------



## 3V Pilot

My car is in for service, just a couple very minor issues. However just after I dropped it off the Tesla app on my phone showed that an update was ready to be installed. I'm currently running 2018.19.1 so I'm hoping for 2018.24 when I pick it up. Does anyone know of any FW versions in between? I don't know if sitting in service for a few minutes could of caused the car to update or maybe it was just time. I didn't even have do the naked dance that @Brokedoc is the master of.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3V Pilot said:


> My car is in for service, just a couple very minor issues. However just after I dropped it off the Tesla app on my phone showed that an update was ready to be installed. I'm currently running 2018.19.1 so I'm hoping for 2018.24 when I pick it up. Does anyone know of any FW versions in between? I don't know if sitting in service for a few minutes could of caused the car to update or maybe it was just time. I didn't even have do the naked dance that @Brokedoc is the master of.


21.9 is the most recent wide release.


----------



## Brokedoc

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 21.9 is the most recent wide release.


Yep. 21.9 is still showing a few active installs today.

24.1 installs are starting to ramp a little but still not wide release. Up to a total of 7 installs on Model 3 for TeslaFi. Total Model 3s on TeslaFi are at just under 200 so it's not even 5%. Usually around 15% is when it blasts out to the fleet.


----------



## G0GR33N

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So I was bad and I pinged my mobile service advisor this morning asking him to check if 2018.24.1 was available for my VIN. In doing so I asked him to tell me if I was bugging him in any way asking.
> 
> His response:
> 
> "Let me check in a bit."
> 
> "You can call or text any time"
> 
> This is an example of why Tesla wins!!!


Thanks for the tip SoFlaModel3.. I did the same & they pushed it to her. We have the latest & the summon feature is super cool... Can't stop showing off to my friends and family 

Hope you get luck and get that too....


----------



## Brokedoc

G0GR33N said:


> Thanks for the tip SoFlaModel3.. I did the same & they pushed it to her. We have the latest & the summon feature is super cool... Can't stop showing off to my friends and family
> 
> Hope you get luck and get that too....


Very interesting. Your 23xxx vin able to request the update suggests that they're starting to expand the install base. Pretty soon, we should see it spontaneously download to the fleet!

P.S. @G0GR33N , please tighten up your sig to only a few lines to help out those reading on mobile screens.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

G0GR33N said:


> Thanks for the tip SoFlaModel3.. I did the same & they pushed it to her. We have the latest & the summon feature is super cool... Can't stop showing off to my friends and family
> 
> Hope you get luck and get that too....


Glad to hear this worked for you and selfishly sad I didn't get it


----------



## G0GR33N

Brokedoc said:


> Very interesting. Your 23xxx vin able to request the update suggests that they're starting to expand the install base. Pretty soon, we should see it spontaneously download to the fleet!
> 
> P.S. @G0GR33N , please tighten up your sig to only a few lines to help out those reading on mobile screens.





SoFlaModel3 said:


> Glad to hear this worked for you and selfishly sad I didn't get it


Here is my cell phone screen shot....


----------



## 3V Pilot

I confirmed through the SC that my car is also now running 24.1, hopefully it will be wide release soon. Can't wait to try some of the new features!


----------



## GDN

3V Pilot said:


> I confirmed through the SC that my car is also now running 24.1, hopefully it will be wide release soon. Can't wait to try some of the new features!


Congrats on the firmware - hope it rolls out wide soon, but it's interesting 21.9 went wide as well, many had it, but you never got it. Still must be some sort of schedule even after a release goes out to the masses to only hit so many cars a week or something.

I just really want the next release to come when we can push a button to request the SW updates. Of course I already know if one isn't ready it won't do anything, but it will sure make a lot of us feel better about trying to request it.


----------



## Reliev

@ghoticov I noticed on my Google now you !are teslarati not sure if you saw 
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-summon-feature-video/


----------



## rxlawdude

Wonder if it's only newer M3s getting 24.1. As of yesterday, "it isn't available for your vehicle." (VIN 138x)


----------



## GDN

rxlawdude said:


> Wonder if it's only newer M3s getting 24.1. As of yesterday, "it isn't available for your vehicle." (VIN 138x)


24 and 24.1 were first on 000089 and 000110 before any other Model 3 reported, so don't think it has anything to do with newer cars. 23820 here and no new software.


----------



## Brokedoc

GDN said:


> Congrats on the firmware - hope it rolls out wide soon, but it's interesting 21.9 went wide as well, many had it, but you never got it. Still must be some sort of schedule even after a release goes out to the masses to only hit so many cars a week or something.
> 
> I just really want the next release to come when we can push a button to request the SW updates. Of course I already know if one isn't ready it won't do anything, but it will sure make a lot of us feel better about trying to request it.


You don't have 21.9 yet ?!?!?!

DEFINITELY call the SvC tomorrow and get them to push 24.1 or at least 21.9. Tell them you are concerned about the braking issue and haven't gotten any updates. For the Model 3, the minimum you should have at this point is the brake upgrade due to safety....

Edit. sorry. I'm reading too fast and saw you were referring to @3V Pilot If anyone with a Model 3 doesn't have 21.9 or above, they should absolutely ask the SvC to push.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Word from my service advisor this morning... 2018.24.x is definitely out, but some VINs are not getting it due an issue that can cause a malfunction. Take with a grain of salt, he said he'd check again Friday for me.


----------



## S Madgal

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Word from my service advisor this morning... 2018.24.x is definitely out, but some VINs are not getting it due an issue that can cause a malfunction. Take with a grain of salt, he said he'd check again Friday for me.


Got the 24.1 update yesterday, unfortunately no Summon for Canada - that really sucks! I envy all Model 3 owners in the US...


----------



## Milo

Stopped by the Tesla store yesterday to have them look at an interior door frame that had popped off. They replaced the clips and reattached it properly, put my front plate holder on (Minnesota) and while I was there pushed out 2018.24.1 at my request. It didn't install until overnight, but this morning all is good. 

Overally, great service and looking forward to playing with Summon later today...


----------



## cain04

S Madgal said:


> Got the 24.1 update yesterday, unfortunately no Summon for Canada - that really sucks! I envy all Model 3 owners in the US...


Did you get a notification from the app that the software update was ready to install? Do you keep the app on in the background? Will the notification come through if the app is closed?

Thanks!


----------



## S Madgal

cain04 said:


> Did you get a notification from the app that the software update was ready to install? Do you keep the app on in the background? Will the notification come through if the app is closed?
> 
> Thanks!


I did get a notification from the app and yes, I do keep the app running in the background. I suspect the notification would come through even if the app is closed, but not too sure about that. Alternatively, you could ask your local SC to push it.


----------



## inspron

cain04 said:


> Did you get a notification from the app that the software update was ready to install? Do you keep the app on in the background? Will the notification come through if the app is closed?
> 
> Thanks!


Nothing needs to be open or backgrounded to receive the push notification. Even without a phone, as soon as you get in the car you will see the notification as well.


----------



## Brokedoc

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Word from my service advisor this morning... 2018.24.x is definitely out, but some VINs are not getting it due an issue that can cause a malfunction. Take with a grain of salt, he said he'd check again Friday for me.


Very interesting. The TeslaFi numbers today still don't look like a wide release pattern.

If what the advisor said is true, I expect another release to come out soon to address the malfunction issue then go fleetwide. May it will be 24.2 or something.


----------



## Ragtum

I was at the Service Center in Rockville, MD this morning getting my fog lamps replaced since they had condensation in them. I did not specifically request this update, but when I was leaving they were talking about it. So, they said that it is going out today and tomorrow. But he said, since I have been to the Service Center today, I may get it today. Let's see if it happens. 

Reserved 3/31/2016 6:30 pm EDT in store
Invite: 4/10/2018
Configured: 4/12/2018
VIN Assigned: 5/1/2018 (191xx)
Delivered: 5/26/2018
Silver Metallic, LR, PUP, Aero, EAP, FSD


----------



## NEO

If the updates are this slow now, what is going to happen when there are a million+ Tesla's on the road?


----------



## Brokedoc

NEO said:


> If the updates are this slow now, what is going to happen when there are a million+ Tesla's on the road?


This is not a validated update. Once the test installs confirm stability of the build without unforeseen major bugs, then updates are distributed fleetwide. Not every update reaches fleetwide status and not everyone gets EVERY update. Most of the time I get every 3rd or 4th update.

For example, yesterday Apple just released iOS12 for Public Beta testing. Most people are choosing not to do this update right away because the update could brick your phone. They may wait for .1 or .2 before updating to a stable version.


----------



## rxlawdude

Brokedoc said:


> This is not a validated update. Once the test installs confirm stability of the build without unforeseen major bugs, then updates are distributed fleetwide. Not every update reaches fleetwide status and not everyone gets EVERY update. Most of the time I get every 3rd or 4th update.
> 
> For example, yesterday Apple just released iOS12 for Public Beta testing. Most people are choosing not to do this update right away because the update could brick your phone. They may wait for .1 or .2 before updating to a stable version.


Yes, but that's a different matter than what I was told and what SoFloModel3 was told - there are some VIN-specific requirements that this release doesn't apparently address.


----------



## Brokedoc

rxlawdude said:


> Yes, but that's a different matter than what I was told and what SoFloModel3 was told - there are some VIN-specific requirements that this release doesn't apparently address.


You're referring to two completely different issues.

Firstly, early VINS are employee vehicles and generally qualify for pre-release build validation.
Secondly, 2018.24.1 apparently has triggered a malfunction among certain vehicles that likely will prevent this version from being distributed to the entire fleet. If it's a simple fix, I would expect 24.2 or 24.3 to be released soon. Otherwise, I have seen partial fleet releases in the past that only go to 25-50% of the fleet which would still be considered a limited wide release and the other vehicles would get skipped until the next major build.


----------



## rxlawdude

Brokedoc said:


> You're referring to two completely different issues.
> 
> Firstly, early VINS are employee vehicles and generally qualify for pre-release build validation.
> Secondly, 2018.24.1 apparently has triggered a malfunction among certain vehicles that likely will prevent this version from being distributed to the entire fleet. If it's a simple fix, I would expect 24.2 or 24.3 to be released soon. Otherwise, I have seen partial fleet releases in the past that only go to 25-50% of the fleet which would still be considered a limited wide release and the other vehicles would get skipped until the next major build.


I respectfully disagree with this being "two completely different issues;" The other poster stated he was told the 24.1 release was not compatible _with his particular vehicle._ That's exactly what the lead tech said about mine. In theory, there's one trim level of the Model 3 (everyone to date has RWD, LR, and PUP), and thus one wouldn't at first blush think a particular VIN may or may not be affected.

However, we know they slipstream a lot of new components as the M3 production ramp continues. It's perfectly logical that some VIN ranges may have different components which apparently "trigger a malfunction" with 24.1.

I'm an existing M3 owner since 12/28/17, so I'm familiar with how the OTA updates have been applied to it. (Also a three year owner of a MS, originally on v 7.1.)


----------



## MGallo

J.A.R.V.I.S. is at the SC and I just received an app notification that aosftware update was completed. Sure enough, 24.1 and summon and speed limit mode.


----------



## GDN

rxlawdude said:


> I respectfully disagree with this being "two completely different issues;" The other poster stated he was told the 24.1 release was not compatible _with his particular vehicle._ That's exactly what the lead tech said about mine. In theory, there's one trim level of the Model 3 (everyone to date has RWD, LR, and PUP), and thus one wouldn't at first blush think a particular VIN may or may not be affected.
> 
> However, we know they slipstream a lot of new components as the M3 production ramp continues. It's perfectly logical that some VIN ranges may have different components which apparently "trigger a malfunction" with 24.1.
> 
> I'm an existing M3 owner since 12/28/17, so I'm familiar with how the OTA updates have been applied to it. (Also a three year owner of a MS, originally on v 7.1.)


I don't know different issues, but the interesting part of both of these releases are that they went on to two of the very original hand built cars. So will be interesting some day to learn what part / process they used on some cars after those, yours included in that range I assume, that the release wasn't compatible with. You may already have, but mind sharing your VIN?


----------



## Tstroud

Wondering if they are starting to push more updates out. Just got a notification for software update on my phone, but unfortunately my wife had to travel for work today and won't be home to test everything out until this afternoon.


----------



## Brokedoc

Yes. Looks like installs are ramping. Approaching 10% install. It's possible this will go wide release today.


----------



## Love

Brokedoc said:


> Yes. Looks like installs are ramping. Approaching 10% install. It's possible this will go wide release today.


Awesome news! Thank you for keeping us posted on the TeslaFi front.

One thing I'd like to add that probably most already know but something I just sort of recently had an epiphany about:
As I discussed releases with the ranger out at my house a few weeks back, he mentioned that they're already working on firmware updates well in advance of release. This is obvious, right? (Duh, Love...!) But where the dots finally connected for me is that they likely have groups working on updates like the one rolling out on top of an older, wide release build.. so there is potential for an overlap and for things like the "black screen while backing up" to make it's way back into a firmware build after being fixed with a previous build. Like a video game company having multiple game studios working on sequels. Just a thought I had, and I don't have them often so my brain hurts.


----------



## Perlman

I received 2018.24 yesterday when picking my car up from the service center (rear glass distortion fix). I was playing around with summon, and it seems to require a cellular connection. Does anyone know if this is the case? It really limits the ability to use in parking garages if so.

Also, has anyone else noticed how SLOW release notes and owner's manual are to load?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Brokedoc said:


> Yes. Looks like installs are ramping. Approaching 10% install. It's possible this will go wide release today.


Still nothing here


----------



## Eastpointvet

service pushed it down for me today for another unrelated issue


----------



## Tstroud

Brokedoc said:


> Yes. Looks like installs are ramping. Approaching 10% install. It's possible this will go wide release today.


sounds like it. not sure why I would be "special" to get it in front of anyone else, unless there is literally no rhyme or reason outside of that "beta club" group of people.

Funny thing, though, was using the app to check on the car since wife is with it and the app changed the color of the car from MSM to red and then back to MSM when it was done.


----------



## Dogwhistle

Mobile service came by today to take a look at marks on my A-pillar and dash I noticed just after delivery. Asked if he could push me the update, said no problem. It just popped up and is installing now!


----------



## JimmT

I got 2018.24.1 this morning. One thing I didn't see mentioned before is collapsible alerts. Not sure what they do, as I haven't seen it. I don't have EAP, so I can't try Summon but wi-fi works fine and I'll check cabin overheat later this weekend.


----------



## Eastpointvet

Tstroud said:


> sounds like it. not sure why I would be "special" to get it in front of anyone else, unless there is literally no rhyme or reason outside of that "beta club" group of people.
> 
> Funny thing, though, was using the app to check on the car since wife is with it and the app changed the color of the car from MSM to red and then back to MSM when it was done.


 Mine did the same it was red in the car and on the app then after the last reboot of the install it changed back to black


----------



## JMZ

Brokedoc said:


> Unfortunately, installs are crawling.
> 
> No further installs on 2018.24 since 6/22. Looks to be an abandoned build.
> 
> For 2018.24.1, there were 6 installs yesterday and 2 today. Almost all installs are in Europe. None reported yet on a Model 3.
> 
> Meanwhile 2018.21.9 is still active with new installs going on. This build is up to 91% of all Tesla's registered on TeslaFi.


My M3 came with 2018.18.13, and i've as yet recvd no updates. Am I missing something? Is there a "do this to get OTA updates" memo that I did not get?

Regards,

John


----------



## ateslik

JMZ said:


> My M3 came with 2018.18.13, and i've as yet recvd no updates. Am I missing something? Is there a "do this to get OTA updates" memo that I did not get?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> John


Nope. You usually just wait it out. I'm usually a week to a week and a half behind everyone else. I waited two years for this car, so the extra waiting doesn't bother me one bit.

The app will give you a notification when the update is ready. When you enter the car the screen will very obviously be prompting you to update. You will also see a yellow icon at the top right of your car screen if you dismiss that screen. So it's not something you would easily miss.

That said 2018.18.13 is old. I would expect everyone would be on 2018.21.9 by now.


----------



## scoe

JimmT said:


> I got 2018.24.1 this morning. One thing I didn't see mentioned before is collapsible alerts. Not sure what they do, as I haven't seen it. I don't have EAP, so I can't try Summon but wi-fi works fine and I'll check cabin overheat later this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 10814


Did you get the limit speed setting or is that only EAP? Thinking of a 2nd model 3 but without EAP


----------



## JimmT

The speed limit setting is there; I don’t have EAP.


----------



## 350VDC

JimmT said:


> I don't have EAP.


Can you confirm if TACC is available without EAP or not? I have seen conflicting reports.


----------



## JimmT

I do not have TACC, it’s just regular cruise control where the car maintains a set speed, but will NOT slow down or speed up depending on traffic.


----------



## LUXMAN

350VDC said:


> Can you confirm if TACC is available without EAP or not? I have seen conflicting reports.


I can also confirm that. It is just a basic cruise control without traffic aware anything unless you have autopilot. I doesn't have a RESUME function either which suprisingly I miss having.


----------



## Brentt

GDN said:


> The app updated last week and only shows the options when your car software updates. I'm an Okie originally, you're the first one I've seen on the forums. Where did you pick your car up and where do you go for service? Other than a Supercharger or two I don't think Tesla has a presence in OK do they?


I picked my car up in Kansas City May 4th. There was a future Okla service center listed on Teslas map, but it has since disappeared. 
The only service is through our one road ranger. Originally, I was concerned about service, but we are averaging about a thousand miles a week and the car has been flawless


----------



## Brokedoc

Installations of this build have exploded today. Definitely going fleetwide.

As an aside, I have a SP85D loaner that just got the update this morning. Didn't need me to "OK" the install. I just got in the car and the version update notes was on the screen and the version had changed from 21.9 when I picked it up yesterday.


----------



## GDN

Brokedoc said:


> Installations of this build have exploded today. Definitely going fleetwide.
> 
> As an aside, I have a SP85D loaner that just got the update this morning. Didn't need me to "OK" the install. I just got in the car and the version update notes was on the screen and the version had changed from 21.9 when I picked it up yesterday.


Thanks for the info. Hoping for some love for Niko - no notification of new SW yet.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Brokedoc said:


> Installations of this build have exploded today. Definitely going fleetwide.
> 
> As an aside, I have a SP85D loaner that just got the update this morning. Didn't need me to "OK" the install. I just got in the car and the version update notes was on the screen and the version had changed from 21.9 when I picked it up yesterday.


Still nothing here, is it bad that I desperately want to move my car with my phone?


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Still nothing here, is it bad that I desperately want to move my car with my phone?


Same. And I have a friend I'm picking up at 1pm today for a ride. He'll be blown away anyway but it'd be super awesome to be like "wait here, I'll bring the car to us"


----------



## Brokedoc

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Still nothing here, is it bad that I desperately want to move my car with my phone?


The Summon feature is one step below Jedi use of "The Force"


----------



## slotti

Nothing here yet either. I am on vacation though and won't be back before July 6th, so I am patient about it.


----------



## GDN

slotti said:


> Nothing here yet either. I am on vacation though and won't be back before July 6th, so I am patient about it.


So you're saying you really really hope the SW doesn't hit your car before you get home because then you'd want to be home making it move about by itself from the phone !


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Brokedoc said:


> The Summon feature is one step below Jedi use of "The Force"


Speaking of, this is why I want Summon so bad... I want to recreate this and take it to the next level


----------



## Brokedoc

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Speaking of, this is why I want Summon so bad... I want to recreate this and take it to the next level


OF COURSE!!!!

The commercial is incomplete.

After the lights blink, the car would reverse on its own!!!!


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Speaking of, this is why I want Summon so bad... I want to recreate this and take it to the next level


It's fun to see who can be the biggest Nerd on the street - or impress the kids the most.

Speaking of impressing the kids. If I had small kids I might just be a tad worried. I've seen the number of parents that give their phones to their kids to play with. I've got an iPhone X - uses Face ID. Many apps to launch require that I show my face - my TD Ameritrade, House Automation, etc. The Tesla app does not though. It has an option and I've set it to use Face ID, but it is never required. If you have my phone you have my key. Face ID is not even required if I've force closed the app, it sill opens without it.

I almost never look at the app that it doesn't have to wake the car up anyway, so I'm not really sure it does me any good to run in the background and not need to be launched. I get it for the walk up to unlock, but even now I'm thinking I'd rather at least have to open the app and unlock it to get in the car. So if the phone is taken off my desk or lost close to the car someone has my key.

I figure with things like Summon now available it's only a matter of time they make the app lock and be required to authenticate to even open. It should not need to be open to unlock the car as the car is looking for a bluetooth signal which it gets whether the app is open and running or not and I'm OK with that, however the summon part or other car control needs to see my Face to launch or there could be problems.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> It's fun to see who can be the biggest Nerd on the street - or impress the kids the most.
> 
> Speaking of impressing the kids. If I had small kids I might just be a tad worried. I've seen the number of parents that give their phones to their kids to play with. I've got an iPhone X - uses Face ID. Many apps to launch require that I show my face - my TD Ameritrade, House Automation, etc. The Tesla app does not though. It has an option and I've set it to use Face ID, but it is never required. If you have my phone you have my key. Face ID is not even required if I've force closed the app, it sill opens without it.
> 
> I almost never look at the app that it doesn't have to wake the car up anyway, so I'm not really sure it does me any good to run in the background and not need to be launched. I get it for the walk up to unlock, but even now I'm thinking I'd rather at least have to open the app and unlock it to get in the car. So if the phone is taken off my desk or lost close to the car someone has my key.
> 
> I figure with things like Summon now available it's only a matter of time they make the app lock and be required to authenticate to even open. It should not need to be open to unlock the car as the car is looking for a bluetooth signal which it gets whether the app is open and running or not.


That's a great point! Now fortunately in my case I never let my kids touch my phone


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's a great point! Now fortunately in my case I never let my kids touch my phone


I do not even have kids but I agree with this!


----------



## Mike

Lovesword said:


> Same. And I have a friend I'm picking up at 1pm today for a ride. He'll be blown away anyway but it'd be super awesome to be like "wait here, I'll bring the car to us"


I'm told here in Canada we will not get the summon feature.

Has something to do with no actual key FOB.


----------



## Reliev

Brokedoc said:


> The Summon feature is one step below Jedi use of "The Force"


I wonder if this can hook up to a Disney magic band type of thing where you could do a hand gesture and actually move it with the force... id be in for one


----------



## John Slaby

Mike said:


> I'm told here in Canada we will not get the summon feature.
> 
> Has something to do with no actual key FOB.


Seems unlikely to me. The phone app is your replacement for the key fob and it also accesses the car via LTE. How would it not work?


----------



## Reliev

relidtm said:


> @theonlysamiam I have a few numbers from mine. They are overwhelmed though a tech showed me when I was there a while ago for my clicking noise (that is now fixed). sometimes they get 20-30 emails in 5 minutes (he spun the monitor to show me) I am cool with one tech I've seen him around restaurants and such since he worked on my car (we go to the same publix grocery store) but I still don't want to text him.. call me a weirdo but I don't want to be that guy. also, I emailed them and I just follow up on the same thread if I haven't heard from them in a week or so. I emailed on Saturday when @SoFlaModel3 told me about the trunk garnish/liner still haven't heard back yet.





Mike said:


> I'm told here in Canada we will not get the summon feature.
> 
> Has something to do with no actual key FOB.


 I hope this is @TrevP user name he did a video on one i believe with an explanation on why.


----------



## Reliev

@John Slaby @Mike it's the engine immobilizer law in Canada that prevents summon according to @TrevP


----------



## JMZ

Brokedoc said:


> Installations of this build have exploded today. Definitely going fleetwide.
> 
> As an aside, I have a SP85D loaner that just got the update this morning. Didn't need me to "OK" the install. I just got in the car and the version update notes was on the screen and the version had changed from 21.9 when I picked it up yesterday.


No notice of an update for me this morning (still on 2018.18.13, never recvd any notice of any update, ever) ... I can't help but think something is amiss.

Regards,

John


----------



## Reliev

How long have you had your car?
If you aren't getting one every 6 weeks or so I would probably reach out to service in your area ask if it's normal .


----------



## Phillyasian

GDN said:


> It's fun to see who can be the biggest Nerd on the street - or impress the kids the most.
> 
> Speaking of impressing the kids. If I had small kids I might just be a tad worried. I've seen the number of parents that give their phones to their kids to play with. I've got an iPhone X - uses Face ID. Many apps to launch require that I show my face - my TD Ameritrade, House Automation, etc. The Tesla app does not though. It has an option and I've set it to use Face ID, but it is never required. If you have my phone you have my key. Face ID is not even required if I've force closed the app, it sill opens without it.
> 
> I almost never look at the app that it doesn't have to wake the car up anyway, so I'm not really sure it does me any good to run in the background and not need to be launched. I get it for the walk up to unlock, but even now I'm thinking I'd rather at least have to open the app and unlock it to get in the car. So if the phone is taken off my desk or lost close to the car someone has my key.
> 
> I figure with things like Summon now available it's only a matter of time they make the app lock and be required to authenticate to even open. It should not need to be open to unlock the car as the car is looking for a bluetooth signal which it gets whether the app is open and running or not and I'm OK with that, however the summon part or other car control needs to see my Face to launch or there could be problems.


Android user here but I have the very same concerns. While I LOVE the whole Phone as Key feature the way it's implemented means that if ANYONE gets a hold of your phone they can get into your car. That's why I ALWAYS turn OFF Bluetooth when I'm not going to be driving the car.


----------



## Reliev

Bluetooth only does so much if you have a fingerprint scanner you can enable it to use the key when it doesn't connect to Bluetooth I'm not sure if there is a password requirement you can do if you don't have this option I tired this on my wife's iPhone as well as my pixel 2 works great now I'm not worried about my toddler messing with it . Will have to see if it's the same functionality with sunmon .I also never want to hand her my phone but I know it can happen .

Edit this fingerprint is in the settings for additional verification you can connect to the car without Bluetooth I believe to enable the key.


----------



## GDN

relidtm said:


> Bluetooth only does so much if you have a fingerprint scanner you can enable it to use the key when it doesn't connect to Bluetooth I'm not sure if there is a password requirement you can do if you don't have this option I tired this on my wife's iPhone as well as my pixel 2 works great now I'm not worried about my toddler messing with it . Will have to see if it's the same functionality with sunmon .I also never want to hand her my phone but I know it can happen .
> 
> Edit this fingerprint is in the settings for additional verification you can connect to the car without Bluetooth I believe to enable the key.


Yep - with summon on the app I think they need to do something pretty quickly. Must have that app protected from kids. I love Tesla, my iPhone and I don't have kids, but I can see this being an issue.


----------



## lairdb

Pffft. The car has cameras, use gesture control.

http://www.thedrive.com/aerial/1067...ure-controlled-drone-that-flies-off-your-hand


----------



## inspron

Phillyasian said:


> Android user here but I have the very same concerns. While I LOVE the whole Phone as Key feature the way it's implemented means that if ANYONE gets a hold of your phone they can get into your car. That's why I ALWAYS turn OFF Bluetooth when I'm not going to be driving the car.


Would this be any different if it's key???


----------



## SoFlaModel3

inspron said:


> Would this be any different if it's key???


My thoughts exactly -- this offers no more or less security than a regular key fob. If anything more, because my phone is never out of my death grip


----------



## Vladimír Michálek

Phillyasian said:


> the way it's implemented means that if ANYONE gets a hold of your phone they can get into your car.


Of course, the way it is traditionally implemented means that if ANYONE gets a hold of you car key (fob) can get into your car. Obviously.



Phillyasian said:


> That's why I ALWAYS turn OFF Bluetooth when I'm not going to be driving the car.


 What? AFAIK anyone can enable Bluetooth an Android phone from the quick settings dropdown, even from the lock screen, without being authenticated.

I'd like to know if Tesla implemented a security check that the app and car compare their locations in order to verify that you are indeed in a close proximity, to prevent the theft by simple signal amplifier connected to a parabolic antenna aimed at you from distance.


----------



## Phillyasian

Vladimír Michálek said:


> Of course, the way it is traditionally implemented means that if ANYONE gets a hold of you car key (fob) can get into your car. Obviously.
> 
> What? AFAIK anyone can enable Bluetooth an Android phone from the quick settings dropdown, even from the lock screen, without being authenticated.
> 
> I'd like to know if Tesla implemented a security check that the app and car compare their locations in order to verify that you are indeed in a close proximity, to prevent the theft by simple signal amplifier connected to a parabolic antenna aimed at you from distance.





Vladimír Michálek said:


> Of course, the way it is traditionally implemented means that if ANYONE gets a hold of you car key (fob) can get into your car. Obviously.
> 
> What? AFAIK anyone can enable Bluetooth an Android phone from the quick settings dropdown, even from the lock screen, without being authenticated.
> 
> I'd like to know if Tesla implemented a security check that the app and car compare their locations in order to verify that you are indeed in a close proximity, to prevent the theft by simple signal amplifier connected to a parabolic antenna aimed at you from distance.


You're absolutely right. I didn't realize until you mentioned that the drop down menu is accessible without entering security feature. Hey, I've only had the car for 2 weeks and obviously no other car has this type of access. 
I guess I'm more paranoid about it phone as key since I'm always with my phone but I don't carry my car keys unless I'm using the car. With car keys when you're finished driving the keys stay in your pocket. With a cell phone I'm constantly using it for everything. So the likelihood of a cell phone getting lost, misplaced, etc is a lot more likely.


----------



## slotti

I am on Android Samsung S8+. Yes the bluetooth drop down menus shows on a locked screen, but I cannot access it till I verify with PIN or fingerprint. 
Sounds like you guys have to up the security settings on your phone if you can access settings without verification.


----------



## slasher016

C


SoFlaModel3 said:


> My thoughts exactly -- this offers no more or less security than a regular key fob. If anything more, because my phone is never out of my death grip


Can't lock your keyfob either.


----------



## John Slaby

I'm rather surprised by the direction this thread has taken. Comments like "I always have my phone, but I don't take my car keys unless I'm driving my car" are a bit silly. If you lose your phone but you don't have your car, what is someone going to drive away with? How are they even going to know you phone is your key if they can't unlock the phone? You can be critical of the sometimes spotty nature of the phone-as-key, but since I've adjusted my settings (based on info from this site, thank you) it has been rock steady. Older phones may have Bluetooth issues, for sure, and I would certainly recommend upgrading to the most current tech with Bluetooth 5 if that's the case. In my opinion, the big advantage is that you have one less thing to keep track of, and most people I know have a keen interest in keeping track of their cell phones well beyond its use as a car key. If you actually lose your phone and are worried about car theft, you can remotely wipe it, a feature not available on any key fob I have seen


----------



## Cwoolum

I'm pretty sure that the map showing you what street you are on is new in this release. I could be wrong though.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Cwoolum said:


> I'm pretty sure that the map showing you what street you are on is new in this release. I could be wrong though.


That's been there for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Rich M

slotti said:


> I am on Android Samsung S8+. Yes the bluetooth drop down menus shows on a locked screen, but I cannot access it till I verify with PIN or fingerprint.
> Sounds like you guys have to up the security settings on your phone if you can access settings without verification.


I just verified on my S8 Active. You can turn OFF the Bluetooth without unlocking, but if it's already off and you try to turn it on, it asks for credentials.


----------



## Reliev

Yea mines locked with a fingerprint scanner. But I can't even access settings on a lock screen only thing I can do is anwsering calls .I'm still waiting for this update can't wait to do a Costco run take my kid out and summon it back into my garage.


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> It's fun to see who can be the biggest Nerd on the street - or impress the kids the most.
> 
> Speaking of impressing the kids. If I had small kids I might just be a tad worried. I've seen the number of parents that give their phones to their kids to play with. I've got an iPhone X - uses Face ID. Many apps to launch require that I show my face - my TD Ameritrade, House Automation, etc. The Tesla app does not though. It has an option and I've set it to use Face ID, but it is never required. If you have my phone you have my key. Face ID is not even required if I've force closed the app, it sill opens without it.
> 
> I almost never look at the app that it doesn't have to wake the car up anyway, so I'm not really sure it does me any good to run in the background and not need to be launched. I get it for the walk up to unlock, but even now I'm thinking I'd rather at least have to open the app and unlock it to get in the car. So if the phone is taken off my desk or lost close to the car someone has my key.
> 
> I figure with things like Summon now available it's only a matter of time they make the app lock and be required to authenticate to even open. It should not need to be open to unlock the car as the car is looking for a bluetooth signal which it gets whether the app is open and running or not and I'm OK with that, however the summon part or other car control needs to see my Face to launch or there could be problems.


I don't know how people let their little ones play with their $600+ smartphones while they are in the shopping cart at the Walmart. I see it all the time and cringe waiting for it to hit the floor. I didn't let mine do that for sure


----------



## LUXMAN

Still no update


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Still no update


Woke up to a Tesla notification on my phone. Yes!!! No.... "Charging Completed" :rage::triumph:


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Woke up to a Tesla notification on my phone. Yes!!! No.... "Charging Completed" :rage::triumph:


And I can hear _RUBY_ through the office wall making clunking sounds but still NOTHIN'


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I called the 1-800# because why not. I asked if there was anything they could do to push the update and was told only if it previously failed.

He said he doesn’t see the updated being available for my car and that updates roll out in small batches slowly over a few months.

Gasp :triumph:

They’ll probably need to figure out something better as their fleet grows exponentially here. I suppose that’s the Elon aforementioned “request update” functionality.

As it stands I have mobile service on Tuesday or Thursday of next week, so if I don’t have it by then I’ll press for it


----------



## S Madgal

Has anyone else noticed battery drain (while parked) since the 24.1 update? Mine is losing approx. 1 km per hour


----------



## SoFlaModel3

S Madgal said:


> Has anyone else noticed battery drain (while parked) since the 24.1 update? Mine is losing approx. 1 km per hour


Do you have cabin overheat protection on? That may be a factor...


----------



## S Madgal

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Do you have cabin overheat protection on? That may be a factor...


@SoFlaModel3 Yes I do, but the car was parked in my garage all day and the cabin temperature would have been well below 40 Celsius. Right now, the car is in my garage and the cabin temperature is 32, but it is still losing about 1 km / hr.

I am going to turn off the overheat protection, see if it makes a difference and report back.


----------



## GDN

Man I want that "Update Now" button.


----------



## AndyN

Grr ... looks like downloads to Model 3 have stopped? Teslafi fleet log shows lots of new downloads to S/X, no 3's for several hours. Wonder if 3's lack of wifi for this download has anything to do w/it?


----------



## rsbell

ateslik said:


> That said 2018.18.13 is old. I would expect everyone would be on 2018.21.9 by now.


Still on 18.13 here. Getting a little impatient!


----------



## Reliev

@S Madgal do you have any third party apps installed? That was happening to mine I was loosing 13-15 miles a day one day I hit 24.


----------



## GDN

AndyN said:


> Grr ... looks like downloads to Model 3 have stopped? Teslafi fleet log shows lots of new downloads to S/X, no 3's for several hours. Wonder if 3's lack of wifi for this download has anything to do w/it?


Hope it picks back up soon. That would be a little ironic if it stopped because we don't have Wifi yet, because this is the build that delivers Wifi.

Just push it already. If it has bugs, push a new one tomorrow.


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I called the 1-800# because why not. I asked if there was anything they could do to push the update and was told only if it previously failed.
> 
> He said he doesn't see the updated being available for my car and that updates roll out in small batches slowly over a few months.
> 
> Gasp :triumph:
> 
> They'll probably need to figure out something better as their fleet grows exponentially here. I suppose that's the Elon aforementioned "request update" functionality.
> 
> As it stands I have mobile service on Tuesday or Thursday of next week, so if I don't have it by then I'll press for it


Can you have him push it to me too? Ha! Kidding. No really....


----------



## Love

I just got an update!!!!



...for my wife’s Model S.


----------



## LUXMAN

Lovesword said:


> I just got an update!!!!
> 
> ...for my wife's Model S.


GAAAAAA!


----------



## Rich M

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I asked if there was anything they could do to push the update





GDN said:


> Just push it already. If it has bugs, push a new one tomorrow.





LUXMAN said:


> Can you have him push it to me too?


----------



## S Madgal

relidtm said:


> @S Madgal do you have any third party apps installed? That was happening to mine I was loosing 13-15 miles a day one day I hit 24.


@relidtm No I don't. I am still losing approx. 5 kms every 2 hours even after turning off cabin overheating protection. I am going to do a hard reset and see if that helps


----------



## RSavage

AndyN said:


> Grr ... looks like downloads to Model 3 have stopped? Teslafi fleet log shows lots of new downloads to S/X, no 3's for several hours.


The sample Model 3 fleet on TeslaFi is reasonably small compared to the installed base of S and X....but there's obviously something going on. The S and X fleet is showing nearly 50% have been updated to 2018.24.1 while the Model 3 fleet has been stalled at 13.6% for quite some time. Way too large of a difference to just be random distribution anomaly.


----------



## Mike

GDN said:


> If it has bugs, push a new one tomorrow


Hold on there fella......let's not lose our heads......


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike said:


> Hold on there fella......let's not lose our heads......


I have to agree. As badly as I want this, we're talking about a car not a phone or computer. Buggy software can be dangerous.


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have to agree. As badly as I want this, we're talking about a car not a phone or computer. Buggy software can be dangerous.


Yeah -well I don't want it that buggy, but it continues to roll to S and X, so hoped it really wasn't that bad. They can fix the bugs and move to .2 pretty quick.

This should be an interesting experiment to say the least. It's quit rolling to the 3's so perhaps there is something wrong. So if they fix it and move to .2 or the next major number if we are in a new week, will they get it to the cars that already have 24.1 immediately to fix whatever is wrong and prevent issues or will they just get back in the mix of all cars needing an update. Will be interesting to watch and see what happens from here, but if it is a significant problem we should see the cars that already have it updated pretty quick with a new release again.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> Yeah -well I don't want it that buggy, but it continues to roll to S and X, so hoped it really wasn't that bad. They can fix the bugs and move to .2 pretty quick.
> 
> This should be an interesting experiment to say the least. It's quit rolling to the 3's so perhaps there is something wrong. So if they fix it and move to .2 or the next major number if we are in a new week, will they get it to the cars that already have 24.1 immediately to fix whatever is wrong and prevent issues or will they just get back in the mix of all cars needing an update. Will be interesting to watch and see what happens from here, but if it is a significant problem we should see the cars that already have it updated pretty quick with a new release again.


Agreed and don't forget the issue (if there is one) can be exclusive to Model 3 which wouldn't stop the roll out for S/X.


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Agreed and don't forget the issue (if there is one) can be exclusive to Model 3 which wouldn't stop the roll out for S/X.


I'm running 24.1 with no issues at all. Could it be that our more expensive brethren are more privy to new toys than us lowly Model 3 owners? Or maybe the data bandwidth contract from ATT&T only allows Tesla to send so much per day/month? Or any number of other possibilities could be to blame for us not getting the update as fast. In any case.......please stop calling 3V "buggy"......she really gets upset with all this social media bullying!....LOL


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3V Pilot said:


> I'm running 24.1 with no issues at all. Could it be that our more expensive brethren are more privy to new toys than us lowly Model 3 owners? Or maybe the data bandwidth contract from ATT&T only allows Tesla to send so much per day/month? Or any number of other possibilities could be to blame for us not getting the update as fast. In any case.......please stop calling 3V "buggy"......she really gets upset with all this social media bullying!....LOL


Your theory on data limitations is kind of ironic with this update being that one that pushes out WiFi.


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Your theory on data limitations is kind of ironic with this update being that one that pushes out WiFi.


Yes, ironic that you must get the update to use WiFi. However if WiFi is how the car will now get updates, will anything change in the frequency or ratio from S/X to 3 in how quickly they come? That will be interesting to see. Once we all have this I wonder if our percentage of mass updates will be closer to the others. If so that would be a bit telling about Tesla sends them out.


----------



## Love

It’s like ra-eee-aaaaain on your wedding day...

(Back to my Saturday night beer, carry on.)


----------



## Kizzy

Perlman said:


> I was playing around with summon, and it seems to require a cellular connection. Does anyone know if this is the case? It really limits the ability to use in parking garages if so.


The app uses wifi (unlike the keyfob of an S or X).



LUXMAN said:


> I can also confirm that. It is just a basic cruise control without traffic aware anything unless you have autopilot. I doesn't have a RESUME function either which suprisingly I miss having.


I suppose it could be very bad to resume to a high speed without enough time to react to an obstacle only a short distance ahead. It always freaks me out to resume cruise control from a low speed as it apparently floors the accelerator on my ICE car to get back up to speed-and it has nowhere near the acceleration of a Tesla.


----------



## LUXMAN

3V Pilot said:


> Yes, ironic that you must get the update to use WiFi. However if WiFi is how the car will now get updates, will anything change in the frequency or ratio from S/X to 3 in how quickly they come? That will be interesting to see. Once we all have this I wonder if our percentage of mass updates will be closer to the others. If so that would be a bit telling about Tesla sends them out.


Now I thought that the requirement for WiFi for updates other than Safety was for orders made starting July 1st.....but that is still leaked info...or has Tesla put out a clarification of what the new data rules are?


----------



## LUXMAN

Kizzy said:


> The app uses wifi (unlike the keyfob of an S or X).
> 
> I suppose it could be very bad to resume to a high speed without enough time to react to an obstacle only a short distance ahead. It always freaks me out to resume cruise control from a low speed as it apparently floors the accelerator on my ICE car to get back up to speed-and it has nowhere near the acceleration of a Tesla.


Are you saying the app uses WiFi to Summon the car? I wouldn't think so. Maybe @MGallo could clarify this for us....

Re the Resume...yeah, all my ice cars and my LEAF even try to quickly get back to speed if you hit resume at a speed well under where it was set, but this is a feature that has been around a long time and it just makes things easier than having to get it right back on speed to reset or set than have to readjust.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Now I thought that the requirement for WiFi for updates other than Safety was for orders made starting July 1st.....but that is still leaked info...or has Tesla put out a clarification of what the new data rules are?


The configurator is now updated to indicate the data costs, so it's more than just a leaked email now.

As an aside, I immediately forgot about that and was just implying WiFi was less of a burden for Tesla in the update process


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> Now I thought that the requirement for WiFi for updates other than Safety was for orders made starting July 1st.....but that is still leaked info...or has Tesla put out a clarification of what the new data rules are?


Even in the leaked memo, under the new rules, everyone still gets one free year of premium service. So it would be a year from the first car delivered (ordered after July 1) that WiFi would be required for an update.


----------



## Reliev

Yep from. what I've read critical safety would be done over the air but not other updates. Makes sense I imagine but not sure of these files are big downloads and as the fleet gets bigger it will cost them more .if I didn't have it or when my wife gets a model y I think a $100 a year is very reasonable cost.

Also still no summon update oh well no showing off at the 4th of July bbq lol


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The configurator is now updated to indicate the data costs, so it's more than just a leaked email now.
> 
> As an aside, I immediately forgot about that and was just implying WiFi was less of a burden for Tesla in the update process


Agree and a screen grab from the configurator. It notes that over the air updates are via wifi and cellular. I'm guessing they'll never be able to force someone to connect their car to wifi if you don't pay for the premium upgrade after the first year. In those cases there are firmware/software updates they would still want to make sure would make it to every car and I'm sure they'll still use LTE for that. You just won't get streaming and satellite maps.

I've read the accounts of owners that live in condo's etc, they may never be able to park the car close enough to their living space to pick up a wifi signal and maybe no hotspot connectivity from a phone, but Tesla will still want to get the SW updates on the car so they'll still go LTE if the car isn't connecting on Wifi.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> Agree and a screen grab from the configurator. It notes that over the air updates are via wifi and cellular. I'm guessing they'll never be able to force someone to connect their car to wifi if you don't pay for the premium upgrade after the first year. In those cases there are firmware/software updates they would still want to make sure would make it to every car and I'm sure they'll still use LTE for that. You just won't get streaming and satellite maps.
> 
> I've read the accounts of owners that live in condo's etc, they may never be able to park the car close enough to their living space to pick up a wifi signal and maybe no hotspot connectivity from a phone, but Tesla will still want to get the SW updates on the car so they'll still go LTE if the car isn't connecting on Wifi.
> 
> View attachment 10920


The word is safety updates will push over LTE, but optional convenience / improvements will be over WiFi if you don't have the premium connection. For those that do not park close enough to WiFi one optional available is to bring the car in for "service" to get the update which would be like a traditional car actually.


----------



## Reliev

Yep I that's the way I understood also thanks for clarifying better than I did


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> For those that do not park close enough to WiFi one optional available is to bring the car in for "service" to get the update which would be like a traditional car actually.


Another option is to tether the car to a phone.


----------



## Reliev

I'm guessing the model 3s firmware got delayed at this point not seeing it on here or Reddit.
I'm curious to see the size of these updates and relative to that size how long it takes to install call me a data geek


----------



## JimB

Looks like map updates will only be via WiFi.

From the manual:

Map Updates
As updated maps become available, they are
automatically sent to Model 3 over Wi-Fi. To
ensure you receive them, periodically connect
Model 3 to a Wi-Fi network (see Connecting
to Wi-Fi on page 103). The touchscreen
displays a message informing you when new
maps are installed.


----------



## Reliev

yeah, the s/x have this now so I'm honestly not surprised. I think its smart on Tesla if they are sending (guessing on this) 500mb updates 12 times a year or so that's 6gb in data for 300k cars (my optimistic # from them by the end of the year) that cost $. when I do offline maps when I travel for google maps its a good 300-400mb so I'm not sure on the model 3 if it's downloading the whole country or sections or what but I'm sure its a big cost to them.


----------



## S Madgal

Quick update re: battery drain on my Model 3 immediately after the 24.1 update - after doing a hard reset twice, there is no longer any battery drain while it is parked.

Overall, a bit disappointed with the 24.1 update because us Canadians did not get Summon. Not too excited about WiFi, speed limiting and cabin overheat protection...

To all the Canadian Tesla fans out there - Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Reliev

Wi-Fi in theroy should be better for future updates glad your drain issue is fixed .


----------



## RandyS

S Madgal said:


> Overall, a bit disappointed with the 24.1 update because us Canadians did not get Summon. Not too excited about WiFi, speed limiting and cabin overheat protection...


They throw us a bone with a new feature or two in a software release, but you know there are probably also a number of bug fixes as well that we benefit from. I'd like Chademo support next, but who knows when that will happen....


----------



## GDN

S Madgal said:


> Quick update re: battery drain on my Model 3 immediately after the 24.1 update - after doing a hard reset twice, there is no longer any battery drain while it is parked.
> 
> Overall, a bit disappointed with the 24.1 update because us Canadians did not get Summon. Not too excited about WiFi, speed limiting and cabin overheat protection...
> 
> To all the Canadian Tesla fans out there - Happy Canada Day!


Why would you show your disappointment with this release, it fixed your battery drain and has nothing to do with summon in Canada, from what I read that disappointment needs to be shown toward your government.


----------



## Mike

S Madgal said:


> hard reset twice


Can you confirm exactly what is construed as a "hard rest" please? Thanks.


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The word is safety updates will push over LTE, but optional convenience / improvements will be over WiFi if you don't have the premium connection. For those that do not park close enough to WiFi one optional available is to bring the car in for "service" to get the update which would be like a traditional car actually.


Right, so if you have premium data package NOW (or pay in the future), they will continue to push all updates via LTE if needed. That is what we have theorized, correct? So where is my 24.1? HA!


----------



## S Madgal

Mike said:


> Can you confirm exactly what is construed as a "hard rest" please? Thanks.


@Mike I held down the two scroll wheels for about 30 seconds to reboot the screen. The first time I rebooted, the sound system and climate control failed to work. The second time I rebooted, all systems were back on.


----------



## Mike

S Madgal said:


> @Mike I held down the two scroll wheels for about 30 seconds to reboot the screen. The first time I rebooted, the sound system and climate control failed to work. The second time I rebooted, all systems were back on.


Thanks for the tip.

I had to force my car to forget my phone today and then re-introduce them.

Maybe I should try this reboot a few times.....

Cheers


----------



## ummgood

S Madgal said:


> @Mike I held down the two scroll wheels for about 30 seconds to reboot the screen. The first time I rebooted, the sound system and climate control failed to work. The second time I rebooted, all systems were back on.


I have had another problem that is causing my car to crash. I have found that after I do a reboot from the 2 scroll wheels the car will not connect to LTE. It takes 2 reboots in order to get everything up and running. I am hoping this release solves my crash problems. I am still on the previous version and my car is still crashing quite a bit when I first get into the car. I think I saw somewhere that if you put the car into drive too quickly after hoping it it can cause the crash. I had my car crash 3 times this weekend.


----------



## Reliev

I have never had to restart mine ever.on its own, I did it once just to see if I could..... I know others have but if it happened 3 times this weekend alone I would reach out to your service center that seems weird.


----------



## ummgood

relidtm said:


> I have never had to restart mine ever.on its own, I did it once just to see if I could..... I know others have but if it happened 3 times this weekend alone I would reach out to your service center that seems weird.


I have an appointment tomorrow to fix my glass roof. I'll bring it up.


----------



## JimB

This may not be the right thread for this, but since we are discussing reset this may be useful. The other day when I got in the car I got messages:
"Traction Control is disabled. Contact Tesla Service."
"Emergency Braking is disabled."
Plus, regeneration was not working. I did the reset and it didn't fix it. I called service and told her that I already tried resetting and it didn't work. She asked if I had my foot on the brake. I wasn't sure I did, so tried it again with my foot on the brake and it worked. No messages and regeneration worked. She mentioned that the first reset may not have been a "deep reset."
Does having your foot on the brake the magic method for getting a deep reset?


----------



## BayAreaModel3Owner

Do we have any more news on whether installs of this firmware version on Model 3s are increasing or not? (I am still waiting...)


----------



## slasher016

BayAreaModel3Owner said:


> Do we have any more news on whether installs of this firmware version on Model 3s are increasing or not? (I am still waiting...)


They seem to be stalled. You can always watch http://teslafi.com/firmware and see how the install is progressing. There's only 35 model 3s on this version out of 1035 total cars with that version installed. So a very low percentage.


----------



## BayAreaModel3Owner

slasher016 said:


> They seem to be stalled. You can always watch http://teslafi.com/firmware and see how the install is progressing. There's only 35 model 3s on this version out of 1035 total cars with that version installed. So a very low percentage.


Thanks for providing the link, very helpful!


----------



## GDN

I just came from the Dallas service center where they were doing a quick check of the alignment. I asked about having 24.1 pushed to the car or if it had been put on hold. He told me he was pretty sure they had updated a 3 earlier today, but he said he couldn't push it to me without an open service order for some other issue. There were truly no alignment problems so he said my ticket was only in pre-write and they wouldn't have any reason to open a service order or keep the car for it to download. They didn't have a single parking place around the side of the service center or I would have considered staying longer to see if it would pick up and download from their wifi.


----------



## fazluke

Thanks, where did you find the M3 total of 1035?


----------



## Reliev

yea i couldnt find it either, I would join this if it didnt cost $


----------



## Twiglett

I’ve got a ranger appointment tomorrow, does anyone know will he be able to push the update?


----------



## TesLou

Twiglett said:


> I've got a ranger appointment tomorrow, does anyone know will he be able to push the update?


I don't think that's possible


----------



## rsbell

BayAreaModel3Owner said:


> Do we have any more news on whether installs of this firmware version on Model 3s are increasing or not? (I am still waiting...)


My software update from 18.13 (I think it was) failed a couple of weeks ago. I called Tesla on Saturday, and they said they would push out the update again.

I got the notification this morning that there was a software update, but that one failed as well.

I called Tesla again this morning after it crashed and they scheduled me an appointment at the SC, but said they would push out the update 1 more time after I requested it.

Finally this afternoon I got the update and it installed fine. Whew!

Interestingly, I looked at the Tesla app while the update was happening and it showed my 3 as red. I looked out the window and it was still white! It returned to white in the app after the update.


----------



## slasher016

fazluke said:


> Thanks, where did you find the M3 total of 1035?


That's the total # of cars with 24.1. The Model 3 total is around 209.


----------



## RSavage

fazluke said:


> Thanks, where did you find the M3 total of 1035?


Not sure where that 1035 number came from. The current TeslaFi Model 3 fleet is showing to be 210....S/X combined are at 1766.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> I have had another problem that is causing my car to crash. I have found that after I do a reboot from the 2 scroll wheels the car will not connect to LTE. It takes 2 reboots in order to get everything up and running. I am hoping this release solves my crash problems. I am still on the previous version and my car is still crashing quite a bit when I first get into the car. I think I saw somewhere that if you put the car into drive too quickly after hoping it it can cause the crash. I had my car crash 3 times this weekend.


Helga is running 24.1 and you are having this problem? That is weird as I too haven't had to reboot my screen. They were having me do that when they were trying to figure out what was wrong with the radio (antenna wire not plugged in) but it always works.

Re putting the car in gear too quickly with the icons on top....mine wont go into gear when I first get in and put my foot on the brake. The icons at the top have to clear before the car lets me go into drive. I have tried and it just beeps at me until the Icons go away.


----------



## LUXMAN

Twiglett said:


> I've got a ranger appointment tomorrow, does anyone know will he be able to push the update?


I think the ranger can get them to send it. If I recall correctly, they did that for @SoFlaModel3


----------



## LUXMAN

rsbell said:


> My software update from 18.13 (I think it was) failed a couple of weeks ago. I called Tesla on Saturday, and they said they would push out the update again.
> 
> I got the notification this morning that there was a software update, but that one failed as well.
> 
> I called Tesla again this morning after it crashed and they scheduled me an appointment at the SC, but said they would push out the update 1 more time after I requested it.
> 
> Finally this afternoon I got the update and it installed fine. Whew!
> 
> Interestingly, I looked at the Tesla app while the update was happening and it showed my 3 as red. I looked out the window and it was still white! It returned to white in the app after the update.


That is funny. I checked my app once during an update and it showed the car as White! Thank god she returned to RED


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> That is funny. I checked my app once during an update and it showed the car as White! Thank god she returned to RED


C'mon Luxie (I can call you that, right?), you can admit here the joyous emotions that bristled from deep down in your soul upon beholding Ruby Woo dawning the HEAN3Nly beauty that is multi-coat white.


----------



## BayAreaModel3Owner

rsbell said:


> My software update from 18.13 (I think it was) failed a couple of weeks ago. I called Tesla on Saturday, and they said they would push out the update again.
> 
> I got the notification this morning that there was a software update, but that one failed as well.
> 
> I called Tesla again this morning after it crashed and they scheduled me an appointment at the SC, but said they would push out the update 1 more time after I requested it.
> 
> Finally this afternoon I got the update and it installed fine. Whew!
> 
> Interestingly, I looked at the Tesla app while the update was happening and it showed my 3 as red. I looked out the window and it was still white! It returned to white in the app after the update.


Glad it worked out for you. Did you get 2018.24.1 or 2018.21.9?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Twiglett said:


> I've got a ranger appointment tomorrow, does anyone know will he be able to push the update?





LUXMAN said:


> I think the ranger can get them to send it. If I recall correctly, they did that for @SoFlaModel3


When the ranger checks your VIN on their laptop they can check if any updates are available for your car that have yet to be naturally staged by Tesla. By the click of one button they stage the update and within 10 minutes you'll see the update available on your car's screen.


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> When the ranger checks your VIN on their laptop they can check if any updates are available for your car that have yet to be naturally staged by Tesla. By the click of one button they stage the update and within 10 minutes you'll see the update available on your car's screen.


Unless they don't want to, I stopped by today just to have the alignment double checked (all is OK), but they told me they didn't officially open the service ticket, it was only in pre-write mode (I had made an appointment). They said they could not push software to me without an official service ticket. If that is true I'll take it, if I find out they pushed one over on me I'll take it the first time as well. If you've got a Ranger on his way out I'm sure you definitely have. a service ticket open, but to say the least, that was my experience today. I was basically told no. I got the feeling they just didn't want to mess with it.


----------



## Maynerd

man...I want this update before the 4th so I can show off summon to some folks that are coming over. 1st world problems.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Helga is running 24.1 and you are having this problem? That is weird as I too haven't had to reboot my screen. They were having me do that when they were trying to figure out what was wrong with the radio (antenna wire not plugged in) but it always works.
> 
> Re putting the car in gear too quickly with the icons on top....mine wont go into gear when I first get in and put my foot on the brake. The icons at the top have to clear before the car lets me go into drive. I have tried and it just beeps at me until the Icons go away.


No I am on 21.9. I was wondering if this was fixed. I will update after my trip to service tomorrow. What are my chances of getting a Model X loaner for out 4th trip? That would be nice.


----------



## rsbell

BayAreaModel3Owner said:


> Glad it worked out for you. Did you get 2018.24.1 or 2018.21.9?


24.1

Loving the Summon feature!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> Unless they don't want to, I stopped by today just to have the alignment double checked (all is OK), but they told me they didn't officially open the service ticket, it was only in pre-write mode (I had made an appointment). They said they could not push software to me without an official service ticket. If that is true I'll take it, if I find out they pushed one over on me I'll take it the first time as well. If you've got a Ranger on his way out I'm sure you definitely have. a service ticket open, but to say the least, that was my experience today. I was basically told no. I got the feeling they just didn't want to mess with it.


That's possible. I'm just not sure. I text my mobile service technician and he checks, but then again I have an open service ticket with a few parts in order.


----------



## Blee

Downloaded 24.1 Friday 6/29. Added a speed limiter to phone app, Summon, Wifi, says it shows cars adjacent to you in EAP. can't think of any other adds. 

After trying in the driveway a couple times. tried to put into garage with no luck. Plenty of room but haven't had a successful attempt yet. My wife thinks we should paint lines on the floor to guide it. I have been able to pull it out of the garage with summon. pretty cool. imagine it will get better w updates. 

Haven't been able to find my home wifi from the garage. Maybe signal isn't as strong? Phones, iPads connect in garage. I did tether my phone to the car to see if I could make the car a hotspot for the kids. They still connected directly to my phone's hotspot. Not sure what the difference would be.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Blee said:


> Downloaded 24.1 Friday 6/29. Added a speed limiter to phone app, Summon, Wifi, says it shows cars adjacent to you in EAP. can't think of any other adds.
> 
> After trying in the driveway a couple times. tried to put into garage with no luck. Plenty of room but haven't had a successful attempt yet. My wife thinks we should paint lines on the floor to guide it. I have been able to pull it out of the garage with summon. pretty cool. imagine it will get better w updates.
> 
> Haven't been able to find my home wifi from the garage. Maybe signal isn't as strong? Phones, iPads connect in garage. I did tether my phone to the car to see if I could make the car a hotspot for the kids. They still connected directly to my phone's hotspot. Not sure what the difference would be.


What version did you have before? The cars on the screen were added in 21.9.


----------



## bill clinton

hey everyone, still on 18.13 and was wondering if anyone else was on the same boat. Don't want to bother the service centers, but its been a while now since i've received an update.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Blee said:


> Downloaded 24.1 Friday 6/29. Added a speed limiter to phone app, Summon, Wifi, says it shows cars adjacent to you in EAP. can't think of any other adds.
> 
> After trying in the driveway a couple times. tried to put into garage with no luck. Plenty of room but haven't had a successful attempt yet. My wife thinks we should paint lines on the floor to guide it. I have been able to pull it out of the garage with summon. pretty cool. imagine it will get better w updates.
> 
> Haven't been able to find my home wifi from the garage. Maybe signal isn't as strong? Phones, iPads connect in garage. I did tether my phone to the car to see if I could make the car a hotspot for the kids. They still connected directly to my phone's hotspot. Not sure what the difference would be.


I've used summons to drive the car into the garage and I don't think painting lines will help. Mine even goes up a steep driveway and over the concrete lip to make it in.

Keep trying the WiFi, mine connected after a few attempts, seemed like it took some time to find the signal though.

As far as the hotspot goes, the car doesn't provide that feature, WiFi will only to allow it to connect for software downloads. Would be very cool if that is something they could enable with an update but I'm not sure if the hardware is even there.


----------



## Blee

SoFlaModel3 said:


> What version did you have before? The cars on the screen were added in 21.9.


Not sure what the last version was. think it was 18.something


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Blee said:


> Not sure what the last version was. think it was 18.something


Ahhh so you made the big jump, probably 18.13 to 24.1.


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Helga is running 24.1 and you are having this problem? That is weird as I too haven't had to reboot my screen. They were having me do that when they were trying to figure out what was wrong with the radio (antenna wire not plugged in) but it always works.
> 
> Re putting the car in gear too quickly with the icons on top....mine wont go into gear when I first get in and put my foot on the brake. The icons at the top have to clear before the car lets me go into drive. I have tried and it just beeps at me until the Icons go away.


I just dropped off my car this morning. Loaner is a Model S Blue 100D. It is ok. I really don't like the Model S. I can't narrow down why but anyway I am happy to have it while my car is in the shop. I can't wait until they have Model 3 loaners. They didn't have a Model X because "end of quarter".

Anyway back on topic. I asked about the crashing. The tech came over and basically said "wait until all the icons go away before putting the car in gear.". He did say that this was the first time he has heard of a Model 3 with the problem but has had several Model S and X with the problem and they have been working with California to see how to fix it. He said it is due to order of activation in the car and certain people trip it when they do things in a precise order. I guess I do it in the way the car doesn't like. It has to do how/when you sit down/put your foot on the brake/put on your seatbelt/put the car in gear. A certain order/timing causes the crash. I started thinking about how I do this and usually I sit down and make sure the kids are all in and buckled. I don't usually do anything with the car until I know that they are all ok because sometimes I have to get back out of the car. I buckle my seatbelt and apply the brake at roughly the same time and put the car in gear as soon as it lets me (usually before the icons go away). I have been waiting now for everything to go away (the airbag is usually the last icon) and then put it in gear and I haven't had it crash since.


----------



## Rich M

Blee said:


> Haven't been able to find my home wifi from the garage. Maybe signal isn't as strong?


Is your router transmitting both 2.4 and 5 GHz? I don't yet have 24.1 so I can't check the 3, but my Fiesta only supports 2.4 GHz and won't see the 5 GHz SSID


----------



## Brett

Rich M said:


> Is your router transmitting both 2.4 and 5 GHz? I don't yet have 24.1 so I can't check the 3, but my Fiesta only supports 2.4 GHz and won't see the 5 GHz SSID


I've got 24.1 and can confirm the model 3 sees both the 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz SSIDs.

It was kind of annoying actually because my SSIDs are long and the same except for the last few characters and the interface cut off the ends so I had to guess which was which. It shows the full name in the enter password screen though, so it's not actually a problem.


----------



## ummgood

Brett said:


> I've got 24.1 and can confirm the model 3 sees both the 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz SSIDs.
> 
> It was kind of annoying actually because my SSIDs are long and the same except for the last few characters and the interface cut off the ends so I had to guess which was which. It shows the full name in the enter password screen though, so it's not actually a problem.


Can you not change your SSID name? Mine is "TheBorg".


----------



## Brett

ummgood said:


> Can you not change your SSID name? Mine is "TheBorg".


Of-coarse, mine are actually "Summerwood Sanitarium" (long story), and that just happens to be a long name.


----------



## LucyferSam

LUXMAN said:


> Helga is running 24.1 and you are having this problem? That is weird as I too haven't had to reboot my screen. They were having me do that when they were trying to figure out what was wrong with the radio (antenna wire not plugged in) but it always works.
> 
> Re putting the car in gear too quickly with the icons on top....mine wont go into gear when I first get in and put my foot on the brake. The icons at the top have to clear before the car lets me go into drive. I have tried and it just beeps at me until the Icons go away.


Huh, I'm on 21.9 and I can definitely put it in gear while the icons are all active, but it definitely increases the odds of a system crash (I was the one who posted about that a few days ago, and while waiting the few extra seconds hasn't fully stopped it from crashing, it's gone from a couple times a day to once every few days). I wonder if they added the forced delay in 24.1 to help with that.


----------



## ummgood

LucyferSam said:


> Huh, I'm on 21.9 and I can definitely put it in gear while the icons are all active, but it definitely increases the odds of a system crash (I was the one who posted about that a few days ago, and while waiting the few extra seconds hasn't fully stopped it from crashing, it's gone from a couple times a day to once every few days). I wonder if they added the forced delay in 24.1 to help with that.


Thanks I knew I saw someone post about it so I started trying it. I hadn't ever got a crash when waiting for the icons to disappear just when I put it in drive/reverse too quick. It will be interesting to see if I can get them to push the update and see if that puts a restriction on how quick I can put the car into drive/reverse.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mobile ranger just pushed the update for me -- should have it ready in 10-15 minutes!


----------



## S Madgal

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Mobile ranger just pushed the update for me -- should have it ready in 10-15 minutes!


Enjoy Summon - can't wait to hear back what you think...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

S Madgal said:


> Enjoy Summon - can't wait to hear back what you think...


Thanks and here we go!


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Thanks and here we go!
> 
> View attachment 11019


And 24.1? or replay of the last release?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> And 24.1? or replay of the last release?


24.1 and man oh man Summon is fun!!


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 24.1 and man oh man Summon is fun!!


Congrats. So it is still rolling out. Dang Dallas SC. I'm going to learn how to bribe and tip I guess.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> Congrats. So it is still rolling out. Dang Dallas SC. I'm going to learn how to bribe and tip I guess.


Yeah I don't know why it's rolling slow obviously being available for my car in the end confirmed the earlier issue concern was unfounded.


----------



## LouisLi

Got firmware updated today but summon feature is not available. Got Tesla support on the phone and was told it's only available for US vehicles. And timeline to for Canada is 'soon'. 

Anyone got similar experience?


----------



## SimonMatthews

JimB said:


> Looks like map updates will only be via WiFi.
> 
> From the manual:
> 
> Map Updates
> As updated maps become available, they are
> automatically sent to Model 3 over Wi-Fi. To
> ensure you receive them, periodically connect
> Model 3 to a Wi-Fi network (see Connecting
> to Wi-Fi on page 103). The touchscreen
> displays a message informing you when new
> maps are installed.


The maps are stored locally? When I drove somewhere that did not have cellphone access, the map stopped working.


----------



## SimonMatthews

ummgood said:


> I have had another problem that is causing my car to crash. I have found that after I do a reboot from the 2 scroll wheels the car will not connect to LTE. It takes 2 reboots in order to get everything up and running.


Do you remember the old joke: "If Microsoft designed a car ...?"


----------



## Reliev

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yeah I don't know why it's rolling slow obviously being available for my car in the end confirmed the earlier issue concern was unfounded.


That's awesome man, going to a bbq tomorrow wanted to pretend to panic with summons a few people asked my wife if I could specifically take my car and not hers I got the longest sigh and eye roll would be funny to do something with summoning. Oh well, hopefully, it hits before tomorrow for me. Really interested in how big the updates are.


----------



## LUXMAN

SimonMatthews said:


> The maps are stored locally? When I drove somewhere that did not have cellphone access, the map stopped working.


When you say the Map stopped working, are you referring to the base map or the satellite map?
The base map should still be there and function for Nav without cell service but not the satellite view.
The base maps are supposed to be stored on the car, everything else including traffic would require a cell signal.


----------



## LUXMAN

Still waiting.....

Has anyone without EAP received this update yet? And if so what is your VIN range ?


----------



## Sumiguchi

Also still waiting. I DO have EAP, VIN 29XXX and no update yet...


----------



## AndyN

As of 8am 4-July Teslafi reports three (3x) new 2018.24.112dd099 updates to their Model 3 pool in the past 24 hours - an increase over zero in the previous 24 hour period. So it is rolling out very slowly (to Model 3's). I wonder if these downloads are in response to service requests - which would mean the general distribution switch has not been thrown. So still waiting.


----------



## Brentt

bill clinton said:


> hey everyone, still on 18.13 and was wondering if anyone else was on the same boat. Don't want to bother the service centers, but its been a while now since i've received an update.


I still have 18.13, but it's been stable


----------



## SoFlaModel3

SimonMatthews said:


> The maps are stored locally? When I drove somewhere that did not have cellphone access, the map stopped working.


They definitely cache the Map data, so they're storing something locally. If you go to a new area with poor service or change the zoom the map may definitely be impacted.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Cross posting -- this is what happens when you give an adult Summon. They instantly turn into a child and make this...

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/a-model-3-and-a-model-s-drag-race.7515/#post-119877


----------



## SimonMatthews

LUXMAN said:


> When you say the Map stopped working, are you referring to the base map or the satellite map?
> The base map should still be there and function for Nav without cell service but not the satellite view.
> The base maps are supposed to be stored on the car, everything else including traffic would require a cell signal.


The base map.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LouisLi said:


> Got firmware updated today but summon feature is not available. Got Tesla support on the phone and was told it's only available for US vehicles. And timeline to for Canada is 'soon'.
> 
> Anyone got similar experience?


Unfortunately it turns out Summon is not available in Canada.


----------



## littlD

SoFlaModel3 said:


> They definitely cache the Map data, so they're storing something locally. If you go to a new area with poor service or change the zoom the map may definitely be impacted.


Not all the map data... I can attest to the fact that Points of Interest and Satellite view are not stored for much around your current location.

When you go to Yellowstone, you'll see that very clearly #MiddieGoesToYellowstone


----------



## wackojacko

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Unfortunately it turns out Summon is not available in Canada.


I hope it's not a cruel joke but... https://mobilesyrup.com/2018/07/04/tesla-self-parking-summon-available-model-3-canada/

Says available in Canada. I'm still waiting on update though.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

littlD said:


> Not all the map data... I can attest to the fact that Points of Interest and Satellite view are not stored for much around your current location.
> 
> When you go to Yellowstone, you'll see that very clearly #MiddieGoesToYellowstone
> View attachment 11048


Right ... that's because you have no service. You have to have service first to download a map to cache the data or see you saying you've had service there before and now with no service it's gone?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

wackojacko said:


> I hope it's not a cruel joke but... https://mobilesyrup.com/2018/07/04/tesla-self-parking-summon-available-model-3-canada/
> 
> Says available in Canada. I'm still waiting on update though.


I saw something saying you need to have a fob for Summon in Canada not sure why.


----------



## Norm Corriveau

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I saw something saying you need to have a fob for Summon in Canada not sure why.


Apparently the offending regulation might be Subsection 114 of Schedule IV to the Motor Vehicle Safety Regulations entitled Theft Protection and Rollaway Prevention (Standard 114) http://discussions.justice.gc.ca/.../C.R.C.../page-12.html


----------



## littlD

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Right ... that's because you have no service. You have to have service first to download a map to cache the data or see you saying you've had service there before and now with no service it's gone?


I asked Elon if Navigation could anticipate this in areas where it's known there's no service, like Yellowstone. Google Maps today has an "offline maps" feature, so maybe just a little extra code to lookup areas with known dead spots and load them offline.

Would have really been cool as we had to use paper maps to know where various sights were.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

littlD said:


> I asked Elon if Navigation could anticipate this in areas where it's known there's no service, like Yellowstone. Google Maps today has an "offline maps" feature, so maybe just a little extra code to lookup areas with known dead spots and load them offline.
> 
> Would have really been cool as we had to use paper maps to know where various sights were.


That's an excellent idea!!!


----------



## PNWmisty

slotti said:


> I am on Android Samsung S8+. Yes the bluetooth drop down menus shows on a locked screen, but I cannot access it till I verify with PIN or fingerprint.
> Sounds like you guys have to up the security settings on your phone if you can access settings without verification.


I have Samsung S8+ also. I can turn off Bluetooth on the swipe down menu from the lock screen without authenticating but I can't turn it on! And of course, there is no way to open the app without authenticating so this seems more secure than a key or a key fob remote.


----------



## PNWmisty

John Slaby said:


> Comments like "I always have my phone, but I don't take my car keys unless I'm driving my car" are a bit silly.


Of course, it's silly! You may be on a low BS site but it's still the Internet, right?



> You can be critical of the sometimes spotty nature of the phone-as-key, but since I've adjusted my settings (based on info from this site, thank you) it has been rock steady. Older phones may have Bluetooth issues, for sure, and I would certainly recommend upgrading to the most current tech with Bluetooth 5 if that's the case.


Good to know your "phone as key" has been rock steady since adjusting your phone settings. There is an Internet phenomenon that 100's of people will complain when something isn't working, but when it works 100%, nary a peep! This leads people who browse a site with the impression it doesn't work when, in reality, it's only a small sub-section of people having an issue (perhaps due to their own mistake).


----------



## PNWmisty

GDN said:


> Hope it picks back up soon. That would be a little ironic if it stopped because we don't have Wifi yet, because this is the build that delivers Wifi.


That would be the ultimate "Catch-22".

I'm still waiting patiently for the summon feature. I think I'm spoiled though. I've never owned a car where it "self-improves" just by hanging out in the garage and "meditating" for a couple hours!


----------



## wackojacko

Norm Corriveau said:


> Apparently the offending regulation might be Subsection 114 of Schedule IV to the Motor Vehicle Safety Regulations entitled Theft Protection and Rollaway Prevention (Standard 114) http://discussions.justice.gc.ca/.../C.R.C.../page-12.html


I don't know I'm still not sold on why it won't work for us in Canada. Our immobilizer is the phone or card so that requirement is there, maybe because we could use the phone and move the car from the other side of the earth? so it should only work within range of the immobilizer, i.e. our bluetooth connection? maybe that's it.


----------



## Mike

PNWmisty said:


> Good to know your "phone as key" has been rock steady since adjusting your phone settings.


Mine is 50/50......

It seems that when I wake my phone up in the morning, prior to using my car, I have to go into the Bluetooth section and cycle that and then force the Bluetooth on (again, from my iPhone 6).

These two extra steps seem to settle things down.....


----------



## Reliev

@Mike i haven't looked on my wife's iPhone but is there asleep or stay awake option for iPhone users? when i did this with my android it seemed to fix the problem a good 95% of the time now vs what was prob 70/30


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I lost 20 miles of range at the office today in 10 hours. Ouch! On the plus side my car was only 100F instead of 134F inside before I turned on pre-cooling


----------



## viperd

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I lost 20 miles of range at the office today in 10 hours. Ouch! On the plus side my car was only 100F instead of 134F inside before I turned on pre-cooling


Cabin overhead protection using 2 miles an hour seems reasonable to me. Is this what others in southern states are seeing?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

viperd said:


> Cabin overhead protection using 2 miles an hour seems reasonable to me. Is this what others in southern states are seeing?


I agree it's probably reasonable - the real question is whether or not it's worth it to me. I know with pre-cooling my car goes from 134F to 68F in ~5 minutes so what is my value of keeping the car floating around 100-105F.


----------



## rareohs

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I agree it's probably reasonable - the real question is whether or not it's worth it to me. I know with pre-cooling my car goes from 134F to 68F in ~5 minutes so what is my value of keeping the car floating around 100-105F.


Bingo.


----------



## Rich M

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I agree it's probably reasonable - the real question is whether or not it's worth it to me. I know with pre-cooling my car goes from 134F to 68F in ~5 minutes so what is my value of keeping the car floating around 100-105F.


The air may cool to 68 quickly, but all of the dense and solid surfaces are also starting at 134 and take much longer to come down from that high temp. They will be radiating that heat at you as well as reheating the air causing the system to work at a higher duty cycle longer than if all interior parts started out at 105. Having the system run harder while driving hides the range loss though.
Any chance you can try the "No A/C" option to see how that impacts range?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Rich M said:


> The air may cool to 68 quickly, but all of the dense and solid surfaces are also starting at 134 and take much longer to come down from that high temp. They will be radiating that heat at you as well as reheating the air causing the system to work at a higher duty cycle longer than if all interior parts started out at 105. Having the system run harder while driving hides the range loss though.
> Any chance you can try the "No A/C" option to see how that impacts range?


Good call and yes testing No A/C for sure!


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I agree it's probably reasonable - the real question is whether or not it's worth it to me. I know with pre-cooling my car goes from 134F to 68F in ~5 minutes so what is my value of keeping the car floating around 100-105F.


I look at the overheat protection as a way to keep all the electronics from getting too hot as well. From the screen to the computer and whatever hidden bits are exposed to the interior temps, it gives me a bit of piece of mind knowing it's on. Maybe they are all designed to survive at those high temps without issue but I've seen too many phone screens go black if left inside a car here.


----------



## Rich M

3V Pilot said:


> I look at the overheat protection as a way to keep all the electronics from getting too hot as well. From the screen to the computer and whatever hidden bits are exposed to the interior temps, it gives me a bit of piece of mind knowing it's on. Maybe they are all designed to survive at those high temps without issue but I've seen too many phone screens go black if left inside a car here.


Yup! Even when I put a sun shield in place, the back of the screen gets HOT. I feel like using overheat protection, even with the no-A/C option is cheap insurance and can at least eliminate hot spots inside the car with airflow.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3V Pilot said:


> I look at the overheat protection as a way to keep all the electronics from getting too hot as well. From the screen to the computer and whatever hidden bits are exposed to the interior temps, it gives me a bit of piece of mind knowing it's on. Maybe they are all designed to survive at those high temps without issue but I've seen too many phone screens go black if left inside a car here.


That's a very good point!


----------



## Reliev

still waiting for my update I tend to agree I would put it on without the ac mode see how much loss that just wait until there is a calendar mode where you know you leave work at 500 and the car can be cool by then or am I having wishful thinking?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

relidtm said:


> still waiting for my update I tend to agree I would put it on without the ac mode see how much loss that just wait until there is a calendar mode where you know you leave work at 500 and the car can be cool by then or am I having wishful thinking?


As @3V Pilot said it's not really about cooling the car for you on entry, you can easily do that on your own. It's more about protecting the internals of the car. Beyond that, it's of course a safety feature in the event you ever leave a child or pet in the car.

I'm going to play with "No A/C" mode today and see how that does.

As for calendaring pre-conditioning. It's a novel idea, much like we program the thermostats in our home. The only thing that makes it potentially wasteful is if your schedule changes even slightly you're chilling your car for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Reliev

yea but I think more often then not at least when you have a commute it's around the same times.. what if it did a prompt that said pre-cool your car for work boom pop up and boom cool car.. and boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

relidtm said:


> yea but I think more often then not at least when you have a commute it's around the same times.. what if it did a prompt that said pre-cool your car for work boom pop up and boom cool car.. and boom goes the dynamite!


Now you're talking!!


----------



## Reliev

ha that extra shot of espresso made me type all that i sware


----------



## Mike

relidtm said:


> @Mike i haven't looked on my wife's iPhone but is there asleep or stay awake option for iPhone users? when i did this with my android it seemed to fix the problem a good 95% of the time now vs what was prob 70/30


Good idea.

Unfortunately, I'm looking at the fob/phone right now and, in all honesty, I can't tell.

I only use this thing as my key fob as I turn it off the rest of the time......

I am driving down to visit an experienced iphone owner this weekend and I'll be trying to sort all this out with that subject matter expert.


----------



## Brokedoc

It seems like an optional keyfob for the Model 3 is a no brainer. It should be included for all Canadian AP customers to overcome the legal limitation and offered as an option to US customers, especially those that have Android phones and don't have reliable phone-key functionality.


----------



## Ken Voss

3V Pilot said:


> I look at the overheat protection as a way to keep all the electronics from getting too hot as well. From the screen to the computer and whatever hidden bits are exposed to the interior temps, it gives me a bit of piece of mind knowing it's on. Maybe they are all designed to survive at those high temps without issue but I've seen too many phone screens go black if left inside a car here.


Agree, I feel it is more about keeping the contents of the cabin from overheating, this may be vehicle electronics but also includes personal items. For example I always keep hand lotion and lozenges in the car, these start to break down hat extreme temps.

If this feature was only about keeping people from overheating, just starting the AC with the app 5 min before departing is probably more efficient.


----------



## slasher016

Still only a small percentage of TeslaFi users have this version. I wonder what the hold up is. Was definitely expecting to have it by now.


----------



## ummgood

I got this update after taking my car into the service center on Tuesday. I drove home Tuesday and installed the update which they pushed to my car. Overnight my car lost a TON of battery. I don't know exactly how much but it was shocking. I turned off the cabin overheat even though my car was in the garage all night (which was hot because it is Texas after all). Turns on the 4th my car still was consuming a bunch of power. I don't know why. I plugged it in and we spent the night at my parents. This is the first time I have plugged my car in at home because I was honestly afraid it would drain the battery in the day we were gone since I had 80 miles left on it when I left. I am hoping this doesn't persist much longer. I'll post how much range I have lost tonight. I park my car in the garage at work and in a garage at home so I disabled cabin overheat for now. If I put it in a parking lot for awhile then I'll turn it back on.

On a side note I played with summon a bit on the 3rd/4th. It was a bit disappointing. I posted this on facebook but I figured I could put it here. I plan on cleaning out my garage a bit to see if I can see if it is something in there freaking it out but so far I cannot get the car to pull into the garage and the homelink auto open/close is a disaster waiting to happen. Here are my thoughts...

1. If I have it auto open/close my garage door it does weird things. For example it will issue the homelink command to open the door to get out of the garage. The car never starts moving again after the door is open so I release the button and start over again and then before it moves it closes the door so I give up because I don't want it hitting the door while it is moving.

2. I have a 24' extension ladder inside of my garage along the wall on the right side (I think this might be part of my issues so I might take it out and try again) and also a single width garage door (8' wide opening) and the car gets part of the way out of the garage and gives up. Then I have to try again to start it and it will go all the way out. I think it is picking up the ladder with a front sensor or garage opening with the rear sensor and panicking.
This is the inside/outside of my garage:


















3. When trying to pull the car back into the garage it will slowly go over the concrete lip (maybe 1/2" tall) with the front tire just fine. When it gets to the rear tire it tries and tries and won't go up the lip. Sometimes it barely get the tire up on the lip then gives up. If I start summon again it will disengage the parking break and the car will roll back off the lip and it will try it again and give up. I have tried backing up the car about 2 feet with summon to see if it can get a running start but it never works.

4. In the middle of all of this I have also the same problem the OP had where it just stops connecting. This happened when the car was halfway out of the garage and I couldn't open the door to get into the car to pull it in. I had to reboot my phone and then it worked again and I was able to get my car out so I could get into the car and pull it in manually.

5. I didn't expect this but my driveway goes at an angle from the garage so if the car pulls straight out of the garage it will eventually end up on grass. I would like for it to see the grass line and the driveway and turn slightly on its way out. A lot of houses with multicar garages have this setup and it is a pain it doesn't deal with this at all. The middle bay could be used but that is my wife's spot and her car is much longer than mine and that bay is 2' longer so we really need her car in that bay. Plus it lets the kids get in/out on either side of the car with no problem vs mine bay only allows for getting in/out of the left side of the car.

You can kind of see how it is angled here:


----------



## SoFlaModel3

So far today I’m at 0 range loss in just over 3 hours


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So far today I'm at 0 range loss in just over 3 hours


Can you also give your inside temp at the intervals? Also for those of us waiting on the SW can you tell us a bit more about "No A/C" mode. Are you saying you're just going to turn the AC off before you get out of the car, or with the overheat protection is this a new option that is given that perhaps lets you override, hence your testing today?

Thanks,


----------



## Silver Streak 3

_With my *Tesla* *Model 3* Metallic Silver
Hey all I just got the firmware update 2018.24.1 today (July 5) and playing with Summon a lot. Tried backing up with garage door closed but with homelink on in summon. First time I was in the car with foot close to brake!!!! Car stopped until door opened then continued to back out. Next time I tried outside of the car and worked like magic. My driveway has a big slant to the street and it went down. Of course, I turned my wifi first thing!!! I believe this car is MAGIC. LOL

Yes to all., Wifi is part of 2018.24.1. 
Just did a perpendicular auto park and when car was straight I braked and pushed park twice and got out and used summon to finish the park!!_


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> Can you also give your inside temp at the intervals? Also for those of us waiting on the SW can you tell us a bit more about "No A/C" mode. Are you saying you're just going to turn the AC off before you get out of the car, or with the overheat protection is this a new option that is given that perhaps lets you override, hence your testing today?
> 
> Thanks,


Mobile service ranger just told me overheat protection is very aggressive now. I'll play more with the fan only overheat protection and report back.


----------



## S Madgal

ummgood said:


> I got this update after taking my car into the service center on Tuesday. I drove home Tuesday and installed the update which they pushed to my car. Overnight my car lost a TON of battery. I don't know exactly how much but it was shocking. I turned off the cabin overheat even though my car was in the garage all night (which was hot because it is Texas after all). Turns on the 4th my car still was consuming a bunch of power. I don't know why. I plugged it in and we spent the night at my parents. This is the first time I have plugged my car in at home because I was honestly afraid it would drain the battery in the day we were gone since I had 80 miles left on it when I left. I am hoping this doesn't persist much longer. I'll post how much range I have lost tonight. I park my car in the garage at work and in a garage at home so I disabled cabin overheat for now. If I put it in a parking lot for awhile then I'll turn it back on.


@ummgood - I had the same battery drain issue after the 24.1 update - just like you, I also had the car parked in the garage. After rebooting the MCU a couple of times, I no longer have this issue.


----------



## Veedio

slasher016 said:


> Still only a small percentage of TeslaFi users have this version. I wonder what the hold up is. Was definitely expecting to have it by now.


I'm wondering the same. TeslaFi shows that 66% of Models S&X that have reported in are running 18.24.1 but for Model 3 it's only 19%. What's up?


----------



## ummgood

S Madgal said:


> @ummgood - I had the same battery drain issue after the 24.1 update - just like you, I also had the car parked in the garage. After rebooting the MCU a couple of times, I no longer have this issue.


What process did you do to reboot the MCU? Just the two button hold or more?


----------



## ummgood

Ok I am definitely going to go reboot my car a couple times at lunch. It has lost about 6 miles in about an hour already. Cabin overheat is turned off and the interior is only 86 degrees.


----------



## S Madgal

ummgood said:


> What process did you do to reboot the MCU? Just the two button hold or more?


Just the two button hold but I did have to restart twice


----------



## ummgood

S Madgal said:


> Just the two button hold but I did have to restart twice


Ok thanks! I ended up restarting 3 times. The first time everything came back up (including LTE). Second time the LTE didn't come up so I rebooted a 3rd time. I'll check it again in a couple hours to see how the battery is. I have never had the car lose this much energy sitting in the past two months. I swear I lost over 50 miles sitting over a day. I had over 150 miles or range and made a couple short trips to the store and right before I left I decided to plug in because the car was at 80 miles. The couple short trips were maybe 10 miles round trip each.

Then today after charging to 90% for the weekend I already lost over 5 miles in an hour just with the car sitting in the garage at work unplugged. I rebooted so we shall see.


----------



## Brokedoc

S Madgal said:


> Just the two button hold but I did have to restart twice


Somewhere in the back of my head I think if you step on the brake while doing the 2 button hold, you will trigger a deeper reset.

Then to trigger the Easter Egg reset, you need to hold the 2 buttons while doing the hokey pokey and turning yourself around.


----------



## Love

Does summon open the garage door if it’s closed? I backed my car out to wash it today but chickened out when it started to roll backwards without opening it. 
My car also stops at the lip of the garage when moving forward. Tried again and again but it just doesn’t like it.


----------



## ummgood

Lovesword said:


> Does summon open the garage door if it's closed? I backed my car out to wash it today but chickened out when it started to roll backwards without opening it.
> My car also stops at the lip of the garage when moving forward. Tried again and again but it just doesn't like it.


Yes it backs up until it sees an ubstruction and then opens the door. Mine doesn't work that well because it gets part of the way out and thinks it saw the obstruction again and then tries to close the door on itself. I think this is due to it not being able to completely back out of my garage in one swift action it usually gives up and I have to try again which makes it think it is starting completely over at the beginning meaning any obstruction would require it to open the door again.



Brokedoc said:


> Somewhere in the back of my head I think if you step on the brake while doing the 2 button hold, you will trigger a deeper reset.
> 
> Then to trigger the Easter Egg reset, you need to hold the 2 buttons while doing the hokey pokey and turning yourself around.


Thanks I had the brake pressed. Unfortunately being 6'3" and 230 pounds I can't turn myself around inside the car. Does it work if I get out of the car?


----------



## Mike

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Mobile service ranger just told me overheat protection is very aggressive now.


I wonder what systemic problem is being masked by this overheat protection.


----------



## RSavage

Mike said:


> I wonder what systemic problem is being masked by this overheat protection.


I've heard this addresses a problem with dog failure....


----------



## garsh

Mike said:


> I wonder what systemic problem is being masked by this overheat protection.


Kids & pets dying when parents/owners forget and leave them in a parked car.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778602042759585793


----------



## Veedio

garsh said:


> Kids & pets dying when parents/owners forget and leave them in a parked car.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778602042759585793


The feature will be even better when they roll it out to the 80% of Model 3 owners who are still waiting for the update.


----------



## ummgood

Ok just checked the car after a couple hours from rebooting and I am still at the same state of charge. Hopefully the hemorrhaging is over. I'll update if it happens again. I should know this weekend since I rarely plug in while at home.


----------



## AndyN

Teslafi showing 5x updates to Model 3's since 8am ET today (2x in the past half hour) - same 2018.24.1 12dd099 revision - maybe it's starting to drop.


----------



## Silver Streak 3

Lovesword said:


> Does summon open the garage door if it's closed? I backed my car out to wash it today but chickened out when it started to roll backwards without opening it.
> My car also stops at the lip of the garage when moving forward. Tried again and again but it just doesn't like it.


Mine works fine. I am backing out of garage and with summon, car doesn't move until door is all the way open.
Bill


rxlawdude said:


> But I thought we saw reports that WiFi was enabled on the M3 with 2018.24.


Yes, wifi is enabled now.
Bill


----------



## Mike

garsh said:


> Kids & pets dying when parents/owners forget and leave them in a parked car.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778602042759585793


Not to question the obvious benefit that this provides, but does the Model S and X also have this feature?

If so, I'll shut up and go eat my gruel 

If not, then I'll ask again, what is the real reason.......


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike said:


> Not to question the obvious benefit that this provides, but does the Model S and X also have this feature?
> 
> If so, I'll shut up and go eat my gruel
> 
> If not, then I'll ask again, what is the real reason.......


Yes S and X have had it for a while


----------



## Mike

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes S and X have had it for a while


I like my gruel with extra brown sugar.


----------



## garsh

Mike said:


> Not to question the obvious benefit that this provides, but does the Model S and X also have this feature?


Note that the quoted tweet was from 2016.


----------



## Love

So, not a big deal...I'll keep trying to figure this out even though the likelihood I'll use it is very limited...but I finally got my iPad out to record and share because this was like the 10th attempt. My car does not open the garage door! It hates to do extra work! I'm not griping/complaining...just find it interesting and like to figure things out.


----------



## ummgood

Lovesword said:


> So, not a big deal...I'll keep trying to figure this out even though the likelihood I'll use it is very limited...but I finally got my iPad out to record and share because this was like the 10th attempt. My car does not open the garage door! It hates to do extra work! I'm not griping/complaining...just find it interesting and like to figure things out.


Have you made sure that it is enabled in the car? If it isn't enable it. Also reboot the car and reboot the phone and see if that fixes it. On my iPhone when it gets to the door it will say 'issuing homelink command' on the top of the phone. Does yours say that? I had a weird issue where my car was 'automatically' skipping closing my door when I left after the update. I just rebooted at work to help with my vampire loss and hopefully it will start closing the door again.


----------



## Love

ummgood said:


> Have you made sure that it is enabled in the car? If it isn't enable it. Also reboot the car and reboot the phone and see if that fixes it. On my iPhone when it gets to the door it will say 'issuing homelink command' on the top of the phone. Does yours say that? I had a weird issue where my car was 'automatically' skipping closing my door when I left after the update. I just rebooted at work to help with my vampire loss and hopefully it will start closing the door again.


Enabled in the car: check. 
But I'll try the resets...I never saw a homelink command message. Thank you for the reply and details!


----------



## Mike

garsh said:


> Note that the quoted tweet was from 2016.


Still eating my brown sugar sweetened gruel.....


----------



## Silver Streak 3

ummgood said:


> Have you made sure that it is enabled in the car? If it isn't enable it. Also reboot the car and reboot the phone and see if that fixes it. On my iPhone when it gets to the door it will say 'issuing homelink command' on the top of the phone. Does yours say that? I had a weird issue where my car was 'automatically' skipping closing my door when I left after the update. I just rebooted at work to help with my vampire loss and hopefully it will start closing the door again.


Yes, my iphone also says "Issuing Homeink Command" then is opens before moving!
Bill


----------



## 3V Pilot

Lovesword said:


> Enabled in the car: check.
> But I'll try the resets...I never saw a homelink command message. Thank you for the reply and details!


If that doesn't work the next thing to attempt would be "reset" the Homelink location. I'd bet if it were off by even a small distance the car wouldn't know to open the garage.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Just showed the neighbors Summon while I was walking the dog and talking to them. Needless to say it was a jaw dropping moment that made them want Tesla’s!


----------



## Silver Streak 3

rxlawdude said:


> But I thought we saw reports that WiFi was enabled on the M3 with 2018.24.


Yup! I enable wifi as soon at firmware arrived.
Bill


----------



## Love

Alright, so pass me some Chinese coin cufflinks and some gruel! While I did have "summon" turned on, I failed to go further into the "customize summon" area and toggle the home links slider to "on" thus why my car was stopping and saying to me "uh, dumbquat, there's a frikkin wall in the way."

Turned it on. Tried again. All is functioning. All is well! 
(A pic after I turned it on)









Now to rock these cufflinks.


----------



## LUXMAN

Rich M said:


> Yup! Even when I put a sun shield in place, the back of the screen gets HOT. I feel like using overheat protection, even with the no-A/C option is cheap insurance and can at least eliminate hot spots inside the car with airflow.


Ok, I am missing something here. I don't have 24.1, but what is the No A/C option? And with no AC, how do you keep it cool?


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> Ok, I am missing something here. I don't have 24.1, but what is thr No A/C option? And with no AC, how do you keep it cool?


It's for the cabin overheat protection. If you use A/C it will keep the cabin at 105 degrees. If you don't use A/C it will run the fan to try to keep the interior cooler by just circulating air.


----------



## GDN

Just roll the freakin' software to all the 3's !! We all want to play.


----------



## Rich M

ummgood said:


> It's for the cabin overheat protection. If you use A/C it will keep the cabin at 105 degrees. If you don't use A/C it will run the fan to try to keep the interior cooler by just circulating air.


Not circulating air (I would hope) but pulling fresh air from the front cowl and blowing it out the back. I'd be interested in knowing if and when cabin overheat protection (with AC) uses fresh air mode and switches to recirculate mode.
A concern I have with overheat protection in fresh air mode is clogging up the cabin filter WAY sooner than if the climate control was just used while driving.


----------



## Bokonon

ummgood said:


> When trying to pull the car back into the garage it will slowly go over the concrete lip (maybe 1/2" tall) with the front tire just fine. When it gets to the rear tire it tries and tries and won't go up the lip. Sometimes it barely get the tire up on the lip then gives up. If I start summon again it will disengage the parking break and the car will roll back off the lip and it will try it again and give up. I have tried backing up the car about 2 feet with summon to see if it can get a running start but it never works.


Wow, I had no idea this thread would blow up like this, so forgive me if this was already answered somewhere in the previous 15 pages...

From what I'm reading here (and here and here), it seems like Summon mode operates with extreme *power* limitations rather than (or in addition to) extreme *speed* limitations. If this is true, then I fear that I will be unable to summon my Model 3 *out* of my driveway, which slopes *downward* from street level at a fairly steep angle (~18-20% ~10-12% grade).

Has anyone here with a steep driveway had any success getting Summon to work? (Clearly, I am all too eager to impress/annoy my family, friends, and neighbors with this trick. )


----------



## 3V Pilot

Bokonon said:


> Wow, I had no idea this thread would blow up like this, so forgive me if this was already answered somewhere in the previous 15 pages...
> 
> From what I'm reading here (and here and here), it seems like Summon mode operates with extreme *power* limitations rather than (or in addition to) extreme *speed* limitations. If this is true, then I fear that I will be unable to summon my Model 3 *out* of my driveway, which slopes *downward* from street level at a fairly steep angle (~18-20% grade).
> 
> Has anyone here with a steep driveway had any success getting Summon to work? (Clearly, I am all too eager to impress/annoy my family, friends, and neighbors with this trick. )


I have a sloped driveway (not as steep as yours) and I have used summon without a problem to pull in and out. The car pauses just a bit to go over the lip of the garage concrete but then pulls in without issue.


----------



## ummgood

Rich M said:


> Not circulating air (I would hope) but pulling fresh air from the front cowl and blowing it out the back. I'd be interested in knowing if and when cabin overheat protection (with AC) uses fresh air mode and switches to recirculate mode.
> A concern I have with overheat protection in fresh air mode is clogging up the cabin filter WAY sooner than if the climate control was just used while driving.


You are right. Pull the cool 103 degree air from outside and push the 180 degree air out.


----------



## ummgood

Bokonon said:


> Wow, I had no idea this thread would blow up like this, so forgive me if this was already answered somewhere in the previous 15 pages...
> 
> From what I'm reading here (and here and here), it seems like Summon mode operates with extreme *power* limitations rather than (or in addition to) extreme *speed* limitations. If this is true, then I fear that I will be unable to summon my Model 3 *out* of my driveway, which slopes *downward* from street level at a fairly steep angle (~18-20% grade).
> 
> Has anyone here with a steep driveway had any success getting Summon to work? (Clearly, I am all too eager to impress/annoy my family, friends, and neighbors with this trick. )


Sorry I can't help because this is the first house I have owned with a flat driveway. Our first and second houses had steep driveways. I said I would reject any house with a steep driveway. I wanted to be able to wash the car in the driveway. Then we bought the house with the flat driveway and the city passed a code that you can't wash your car in your driveway. Go figure. Summon can't seem to handle my concrete lip though.

Anyway my garage didn't auto skip when I departed tonight to pick up my daughter. Yey. I also got to experience auto high beam. I don't drive when it is dark usually no know I sound 80 years old but I am only 42. I am going to try summon tomorrow again with the Home link turned on.


----------



## Bokonon

3V Pilot said:


> I have a sloped driveway (not as steep as yours) and I have used summon without a problem to pull in and out. The car pauses just a bit to go over the lip of the garage concrete but then pulls in without issue.


Good to know, thanks... FWIW, I just measured it (yes, in the middle of the night... hi, neighbors! ), and the actual slope of the driveway is more like 11-12%, so nowhere near as bad as I had calculated in my head, so maybe Summon will be able to pull it off. Can't wait to try it out... though I kinda need a car first.


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> It's for the cabin overheat protection. If you use A/C it will keep the cabin at 105 degrees. If you don't use A/C it will run the fan to try to keep the interior cooler by just circulating air.


OK. So is there a new page or section of options for Overheat protection to choose this?

Why do I not have this SW yet?


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> .... Then we bought the house with the flat driveway and the city passed a code that you can't wash your car in your driveway. Go figure. ..... I don't drive when it is dark usually no know I sound 80 years old but I am only 42. .....


What the *&%^%$^ ????? In Austin you can't wash your car in the driveway? What kinda BS is that??? Who allowed that? The weirdos have definitely taken over down there! So where are you supposed to wash it? The Mayor's car wash? I suggest washing it in the street then! Stuff like that raises my ire!

Anyway. HA! I hear ya regarding night driving. I have never liked it (I'm 48). At least during the day you can see the jerks sooner


----------



## Rye3

Bokonon said:


> Wow, I had no idea this thread would blow up like this, so forgive me if this was already answered somewhere in the previous 15 pages...
> 
> From what I'm reading here (and here and here), it seems like Summon mode operates with extreme *power* limitations rather than (or in addition to) extreme *speed* limitations. If this is true, then I fear that I will be unable to summon my Model 3 *out* of my driveway, which slopes *downward* from street level at a fairly steep angle (~18-20% ~10-12% grade).
> 
> Has anyone here with a steep driveway had any success getting Summon to work? (Clearly, I am all too eager to impress/annoy my family, friends, and neighbors with this trick. )


Summon does not work on my 3 when I try to summon the car into the garage. I probably have a about a 10% grade driving up to the garage. Straight line going in. It'll initiate then stop after moving about an inch or two. Backs out no problem though.

It's a tight garage, but a newer build and very standard in size.

Summon is also glitchy when both the car and phone are on WiFi. If I take my iPhone off WiFi it works (connects) much better.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> OK. So is there a new page or section of options for Overheat protection to choose this?
> 
> Why do I not have this SW yet?


Yes it's tucked into the Safety & Security area, then the Settings cog


----------



## ummgood

LUXMAN said:


> What the *&%^%$^ ????? In Austin you can't wash your car in the driveway? What kinda BS is that??? Who allowed that? The weirdos have definitely taken over down there! So where are you supposed to wash it? The Mayor's car wash? I suggest washing it in the street then! Stuff like that raises my ire!
> 
> Anyway. HA! I hear ya regarding night driving. I have never liked it (I'm 48). At least during the day you can see the jerks sooner


This cracks me up. Basically the city has several stages of water rationing they enforce when we are in a drought. It basically limits things like washing your car in the driveway, how many times you can use auto sprinklers a week etc... Well not washing your car in the driveway is stage two. Four years ago when we had that bad drought we were almost to stage three and then the drought ended. They decided to permanently keep us in stage two because of the population growth and not enough water mumbo jumbo. At least they aren't buying millions of black balls to cover the lakes with (I am looking at you California)


----------



## Silver Streak 3

Bokonon said:


> Wow, I had no idea this thread would blow up like this, so forgive me if this was already answered somewhere in the previous 15 pages...
> 
> From what I'm reading here (and here and here), it seems like Summon mode operates with extreme *power* limitations rather than (or in addition to) extreme *speed* limitations. If this is true, then I fear that I will be unable to summon my Model 3 *out* of my driveway, which slopes *downward* from street level at a fairly steep angle (~18-20% ~10-12% grade).
> 
> Has anyone here with a steep driveway had any success getting Summon to work? (Clearly, I am all too eager to impress/annoy my family, friends, and neighbors with this trick. )


My driveway is sloped at 6 degrees. I used a digital protractor to measure. I don't know what percent slope that would be.
I guess I could calculate that be using the length of driveway, etc. But the point is I used summon in garage, It opened the garage door and backed all the way down drive to the street. Geez I love that car. I got my 2018.24.1 firmware update on
July 5th. I can't seem to stop playing summon!!!!


----------



## Silver Streak 3

LUXMAN said:


> OK. So is there a new page or section of options for Overheat protection to choose this?
> 
> Why do I not have this SW yet?


 On page 93 of the 2018.24.1 manual it discuses "Cabin Overheat Protection" The manual is new from page 67 thru the end.


----------



## MelindaV

Bill Hoffer said:


> My driveway is sloped at 6 degrees. I used a digital protractor to measure. I don't know what percent slope that would be.
> I guess I could calculate that be using the length of driveway, etc. But the point is I used summon in garage, It opened the garage door and backed all the way down drive to the street. Geez I love that car. I got my 2018.24.1 firmware update on
> July 5th. I can't seem to stop playing summon!!!!


6degree is about 10.5% slope.


----------



## Silver Streak 3

MelindaV said:


> 6degree is about 10.5% slope.


Hey, thanks for the info!


----------



## LUXMAN

ummgood said:


> This cracks me up. Basically the city has several stages of water rationing they enforce when we are in a drought. It basically limits things like washing your car in the driveway, how many times you can use auto sprinklers a week etc... Well not washing your car in the driveway is stage two. Four years ago when we had that bad drought we were almost to stage three and then the drought ended. They decided to permanently keep us in stage two because of the population growth and not enough water mumbo jumbo. At least they aren't buying millions of black balls to cover the lakes with (I am looking at you California)


Ok. That makes more sense. I thought you were talking about an HOA gone crazy type scenario. Sounds like you need the 2 bucket method of @SoFlaModel3


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> Ok. That makes more sense. I thought you were talking about an HOA gone crazy type scenario. Sounds like you need the 2 bucket method of @SoFlaModel3


I agree. I just washed my car in my garage (using only one bucket) and I will never go back! The suggestion by @SoFlaModel3 has saved me many hours in the sun already! As long as Austin doesn't outlaw washing your car in your garage you should be golden, and make your neighbors jealous...lol.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Ok. That makes more sense. I thought you were talking about an HOA gone crazy type scenario. Sounds like you need the 2 bucket method of @SoFlaModel3


The only thing about the 2 bucket method is I can't run water out of the hose and watch it bead up and run down the front of the car. That makes me so happy to watch that water bead up and run off the car. I'm such a simple person at times.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> The only thing about the 2 bucket method is I can't run water out of the hose and watch it bead up and run down the front of the car. That makes me so happy to watch that water bead up and run off the car. I'm such a simple person at times.


Soak the microfiber a little more and watch it bead


----------



## UTexas98

Hey, the weirdos are why I live here! 

I really need to learn that two bucket method. I hate washing cars in the sun.



LUXMAN said:


> What the *&%^%$^ ????? In Austin you can't wash your car in the driveway? What kinda BS is that??? Who allowed that? The weirdos have definitely taken over down there! So where are you supposed to wash it? The Mayor's car wash? I suggest washing it in the street then! Stuff like that raises my ire!
> 
> Anyway. HA! I hear ya regarding night driving. I have never liked it (I'm 48). At least during the day you can see the jerks sooner


----------



## SoFlaModel3

UTexas98 said:


> Hey, the weirdos are why I live here!
> 
> I really need to learn that two bucket method. I hate washing cars in the sun.


Once you wash your car in the garage you'll never go back!


----------



## 3V Pilot

I did a quick video on the summon feature using Homelink, thought it was better to post it in this thread instead of the video review one since it's not really a review. Anyway, for those without the feature yet, here is a quick demo of what it can do......


----------



## LUXMAN

3V Pilot said:


> I did a quick video on the summon feature using Homelink, thought it was better to post it in this thread instead of the video review one since it's not really a review. Anyway, for those without the feature yet, here is a quick demo of what it can do......


That is COOL!! 
So if you didn't stop it, how far would it have gone?


----------



## Silver Streak 3

LUXMAN said:


> That is COOL!!
> So if you didn't stop it, how far would it have gone?


I did the same but my garage door opened but didn't close! Is there another setting I missed? If I drive the car out of garage it closes the door! Thanks
Bill


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> That is COOL!!
> So if you didn't stop it, how far would it have gone?


It will go about half way out into the street. I have it set to the maximum distance and I could shorten it, then it would stop perfectly in my driveway every time.



Bill Hoffer said:


> I did the same but my garage door opened but didn't close! Is there another setting I missed? If I drive the car out of garage it closes the door! Thanks
> Bill


Most people don't set Homelink to "autoclose" because they worry it will close on the car, it only closes after you leave and not when you pull in. It's never been a problem and when you are in the car it counts down before sending the signal. Check your setting there and see if that works.


----------



## Silver Streak 3

Bill Hoffer said:


> I did the same but my garage door opened but didn't close! Is there another setting I missed?
> Bill


I wasn't very clear. Using summon in the garage when I press reverse it opens the garage door before moving. When the door is up it moves out of the garage and I stop it down the driveway (about same place it auto closes when I am in car and backing it out without using summon) but the door doesn't close.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> That is COOL!!
> So if you didn't stop it, how far would it have gone?


Max distance is 40 ft


----------



## 3V Pilot

Bill Hoffer said:


> I wasn't very clear. Using summon in the garage when I press reverse it opens the garage door before moving. When the door is up it moves out of the garage and I stop it down the driveway (about same place it auto closes when I am in car and backing it out without using summon) but the door doesn't close.


Okay, so you have the Homelink autoclose set to "On" and it works when you are in the car. I would suggest letting the summon feature pull the car farther down the driveway and see if that works, could just be a distance thing. If mine works to close the garage yours should also.


----------



## LUXMAN

Bill Hoffer said:


> On page 93 of the 2018.24.1 manual it discuses "Cabin Overheat Protection" The manual is new from page 67 thru the end.


Thanks! Found it. Now I feel like I need to read the whole thing again


----------



## Dangermouse

Looked back through this thread but couldn’t find anything on this. With this update, the “cards” changed so that the wiper card is only accessed by the wiper icon (or a light press on the left stalk button). The wiper menu won’t stay up anymore, so I can’t leave it up to toggle between wiper speeds. Seems like it wouldn’t be a big deal, but I have found that it’s really distracting to get back to the wiper speed page every time the rain intensity changes.

I couldn’t find a setting to leave that page up. Not sold on the auto wipers. Any suggestions?


----------



## Quicksilver

3V Pilot said:


> I did a quick video on the summon feature using Homelink, thought it was better to post it in this thread instead of the video review one since it's not really a review. Anyway, for those without the feature yet, here is a quick demo of what it can do......


Speaking of "...living on the edge..." That is very cool but a bit too scary for me.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Quicksilver said:


> Speaking of "...living on the edge..." That is very cool but a bit too scary for me.


What, you don't trust Quicksilver to behave while driving itself, opening and closing the garage, while you sit comfortably in your house?  What kind of crazy old fashioned mindset is that....LOL. Yes, I do like to push the boundaries of what is possible. You should go flying with me in a helicopter sometime......


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Dangermouse said:


> Looked back through this thread but couldn't find anything on this. With this update, the "cards" changed so that the wiper card is only accessed by the wiper icon (or a light press on the left stalk button). The wiper menu won't stay up anymore, so I can't leave it up to toggle between wiper speeds. Seems like it wouldn't be a big deal, but I have found that it's really distracting to get back to the wiper speed page every time the rain intensity changes.
> 
> I couldn't find a setting to leave that page up. Not sold on the auto wipers. Any suggestions?


That came with 2018.21.9. I wasn't sold on auto wipers either, but I'm giving them a chance as of this update and so far I'm (surprisingly) happy.


----------



## Quicksilver

3V Pilot said:


> What, you don't trust Quicksilver to behave while driving itself, opening and closing the garage, while you sit comfortably in your house?  What kind of crazy old fashioned mindset is that....LOL. Yes, I do like to push the boundaries of what is possible. You should go flying with me in a helicopter sometime......


haha! I would love to go flying in the helicopter with you! I'll have to bring a puke bag along just in case  As a matter of fact, we were thinking of an Hawaiian vacation and taking one of those Jurassic Park helicopter tours.

Yes, I am a bit old fashion when it comes to self driving, etc... give me time and my mind will certainly be changed.


----------



## Justmurr

Ok...my turn to ask what is probably a silly question. I haven’t yet been blessed with the update but I’m not sure it’s even going to matter that much for me....and the reason is simple.... I BACK into my garage. I do this based on where I plug in.
I assume this leaves me with a cool feature that I cannot use other than to show it off by pulling it in forward (which I will definitely still do for the fun of it).

Summon won’t back my LeeLoo into her garage will it?


----------



## 3V Pilot

Quicksilver said:


> haha! I would love to go flying in the helicopter with you! I'll have to bring a puke bag along just in case  As a matter of fact, we were thinking of an Hawaiian vacation and taking one of those Jurassic Park helicopter tours.
> 
> Yes, I am a bit old fashion when it comes to self driving, etc... give me time and my mind will certainly be changed.


The tour would be well worth the money, it's the only way to see some parts of the world. To avoid the puke bag don't go on an empty stomach, use some Dramamine or the wrist bands they sell for motion sickness. Believe it or not those things really do work. I never had a single person get sick who told me they were worried about it, quite the opposite for those who told me stories about how impossible it was for them to get sick......


----------



## Quicksilver

3V Pilot said:


> The tour would be well worth the money, it's the only way to see some parts of the world. To avoid the puke bag don't go on an empty stomach, use some Dramamine or the wrist bands they sell for motion sickness. Believe it or not those things really do work. I never had a single person get sick who told me they were worried about it, quite the opposite for those who told me stories about how impossible it was for them to get sick......


I typically don't get motion sickness or seasick, etc... but really good tip on the empty stomach. I would have thought the opposite.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Justmurr said:


> Ok...my turn to ask what is probably a silly question. I haven't yet been blessed with the update but I'm not sure it's even going to matter that much for me....and the reason is simple.... I BACK into my garage. I do this based on where I plug in.
> I assume this leaves me with a cool feature that I cannot use other than to show it off by pulling it in forward (which I will definitely still do for the fun of it).
> 
> Summon won't back my LeeLoo into her garage will it?


You pick the direction ... forward or back!


----------



## PNWmisty

Rich M said:


> A concern I have with overheat protection in fresh air mode is clogging up the cabin filter WAY sooner than if the climate control was just used while driving.


I don't know how much a Model 3 filter costs but the standard (not Bio-weapon Defense Mode) filter for the Model S is only about $8 at Tesla. Also, unless you're parked on the freeway shoulder or the wind is howling, I don't think the filter will load up with particulates hardly at all when parked vs. on the highway with cars in front stirring up particulates.


----------



## Rich M

I'm not too worried about the cost since it's just the regular HEPA kind (it does take two identical filters), but I saw the video on replacement, and boy is that tough to get to.


----------



## PNWmisty

Rich M said:


> I'm not too worried about the cost since it's just the regular HEPA kind (it does take two identical filters), but I saw the video on replacement, and boy is that tough to get to.


Yeah, looked like about a 20-minute job to get it all buttoned up again. But my main point is I can't see the cabin air filter getting clogged significantly faster just because the fan ran when parked. Unless you live by a coal mining operation!


----------



## MelindaV

PNWmisty said:


> Yeah, looked like about a 20-minute job to get it all buttoned up again. But my main point is I can't see the cabin air filter getting clogged significantly faster just because the fan ran when parked. Unless you live by a coal mining operation!


It's all those Amish buggies in that part of PA


----------



## Rich M

MelindaV said:


> It's all those Amish buggies in that part of PA


Plenty of those, but they stick to bicycles usually. The only thing the horses leave behind can be avoided as long as you stay off the shoulder. (Poo emoji not available)
Of course pollen season is brutal. It rains down from the trees like snow. Cars leave tracks in it. That will fill a filter fast, but that part of spring is generally not demanding on climate control.
There is still pollen dust under the plastic around the frunk area I have to clean out from before I took delivery.


----------



## Justmurr

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You pick the direction ... forward or back!


Excellent news! I just didn't see how you choose that in any of the screenshots of the settings shown thus far nor in anyone's sample videos. 
Thanks for confirming it's available @SoFlaModel3 !
Now I REALLY want my update and if it doesn't come soon I will be making the SC call.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Justmurr said:


> Excellent news! I just didn't see how you choose that in any of the screenshots of the settings shown thus far nor in anyone's sample videos.
> Thanks for confirming it's available @SoFlaModel3 !
> Now I REALLY want my update and if it doesn't come soon I will be making the SC call.


Here's what it looks like...


----------



## PNWmisty

Justmurr said:


> Excellent news! I just didn't see how you choose that in any of the screenshots of the settings shown thus far nor in anyone's sample videos.


Watch 3V Pilot's video on the previous page. It shows him clicking on "REVERSE" and backing his Model 3 out of his garage.

It also shows the forward and reverse buttons on the front and back of the car, respectively. The screenshot above shows forward and backward buttons adjacent to one another.


----------



## Justmurr

PNWmisty said:


> Watch 3V Pilot's video on the previous page. It shows him clicking on "REVERSE" and backing his Model 3 out of his garage.
> 
> It also shows the forward and reverse buttons on the front and back of the car, respectively. The screenshot above shows forward and backward buttons adjacent to one another.


Yes, all the videos show the car backing out of the garage - just none showing the car backing into it. So my experience will likely be to back the car up to the garage opening, lining it up manually (like I've been doing), then either getting out of it (or not) and pulling up the phone to initiate "Summon" and selecting and holding the "REVERSE" button. Then praying that my mirrors remain in-tact when it's completed.


----------



## GDN

Justmurr said:


> Yes, all the videos show the car backing out of the garage - just none showing the car backing into it. So my experience will likely be to back the car up to the garage opening, lining it up manually (like I've been doing), then either getting out of it (or not) and pulling up the phone to initiate "Summon" and selecting and holding the "REVERSE" button. Then praying that my mirrors remain in-tact when it's completed.


With the garage door open and you back up to the opening has your car ever determined there was a parking place available and offered the self parking feature on the screen?

I've only had it happen once this past week. Was about to back into a spot and it determined it was a valid parking spot with enough room and it gave me the option on the screen for self parking as I put it into reverse.


----------



## GDN

Rich M said:


> I'm not too worried about the cost since it's just the regular HEPA kind (it does take two identical filters), but I saw the video on replacement, and boy is that tough to get to.


I didn't watch that video close enough, does each filter have its own air flow or were they back to back and same air flow? If same air flow the front one should be taking 99% of the contaminants. Can probably just replace that one or move the back one to the front and replace the back one. However for only $8 (if that is all they will truly cost) just replace them both for the time and effort to get in there.


----------



## 3V Pilot

GDN said:


> I didn't watch that video close enough, does each filter have its own air flow or were they back to back and same air flow? If same air flow the front one should be taking 99% of the contaminants. Can probably just replace that one or move the back one to the front and replace the back one. However for only $8 (if that is all they will truly cost) just replace them both for the time and effort to get in there.


They both have the same airflow. The video shows one being pulled out then the second one comes out right behind. Looks like they are stacked side by side in the chamber.


----------



## GDN

3V Pilot said:


> They both have the same airflow. The video shows one being pulled out then the second one comes out right behind. Looks like they are stacked side by side in the chamber.


Thanks. Obviously I didn't watch closely. For some reason I had it in my head they had stacked them one behind the other. I wasn't thinking side by side. Guess you do need two. Why wouldn't they make one long one? Maybe not enough room to maneuver it in place?


----------



## 3V Pilot

GDN said:


> Thanks. Obviously I didn't watch closely. For some reason I had it in my head they had stacked them one behind the other. I wasn't thinking side by side. Guess you do need two. Why wouldn't they make one long one? Maybe not enough room to maneuver it in place?


I just watched the video again to make sure and I guess my first description wasn't very accurate. They do share the same airflow but they are stacked one on top of the other. The first one pulls out to the side, then you can lift the second one up and pull it out. They touch each other along the long edge of each filter when in the chamber. Looks like they needed the larger surface area but only had a small area for access so 2 filters make sense.


----------



## MosquitoFloss

Is this update significantly slower to roll out than past updates? I’m guessing so. 
The suspense is killing me.


----------



## littlD

Middie has a service center appt to fix the dreaded "Charge Port Door Needs Service" message Tuesday.
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/charge-port-door-needs-service.7583/

Guess what I'll ask them to do?


----------



## Twiglett

ummgood said:


> This cracks me up. Basically the city has several stages of water rationing they enforce when we are in a drought. It basically limits things like washing your car in the driveway, how many times you can use auto sprinklers a week etc... Well not washing your car in the driveway is stage two. Four years ago when we had that bad drought we were almost to stage three and then the drought ended. They decided to permanently keep us in stage two because of the population growth and not enough water mumbo jumbo. At least they aren't buying millions of black balls to cover the lakes with (I am looking at you California)


I now use a version of @SoFlaModel3 in-garage wash so am a) inside the garage and b) out of the sun


----------



## fazluke

Justmurr said:


> Yes, all the videos show the car backing out of the garage - just none showing the car backing into it. So my experience will likely be to back the car up to the garage opening, lining it up manually (like I've been doing), then either getting out of it (or not) and pulling up the phone to initiate "Summon" and selecting and holding the "REVERSE" button. Then praying that my mirrors remain in-tact when it's completed.


In this scenario, you should select forward button to get your car out of the garage.


----------



## PNWmisty

fazluke said:


> In this scenario, you should select forward button to get your car out of the garage.


Ummmm, isn't that common sense? If the car is facing forward, and you want to go forward, you push the forward button?

I know this is all new and novel, but it's not exactly confusing or mysterious.


----------



## skygraff

Since I haven’t received this update yet and am unable to tell from this discussion, could anyone tell me if it’s possible to initiate homelink opening of the garage from the summon section of the app?

I understand that homelink can be part of the summon process but, if the car is plugged in, it won’t be able to respond to a summon request. My goal is to have the door open as I approach my detached garage (without having to use a key on the access door or punch in a code on the mounted remote). I’m also hoping that such a sequence will actually allow the auto close to work since it seems to require the car to have issued the open command for it to work in my experience (turned it off after several failures).

Hopefully I’ll have a chance to test this soon but any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## LUXMAN

skygraff said:


> since it seems to require the car to have issued the open command for it to work in my experience (turned it off after several failures).


1. Strange you are having issues with auto-close. I am sure you have tried but you could reset the location of the car in the Homelink settings for the auto-close and see if that helps.
I use the button on the garage wall most of the time to open the door (I have used the homelink button couple times). Then as I back out it always (almost as sometimes it doesn't if I have hit SKIP when washing it etc) auto-closes. So maybe it needs to relearn its position.
Does the auto-open work?

EDIT due to info from Daniel D. Thanks!


----------



## Daniel D.

skygraff said:


> Since I haven't received this update yet and am unable to tell from this discussion, could anyone tell me if it's possible to initiate homelink opening of the garage from the summon section of the app?
> 
> I understand that homelink can be part of the summon process but, if the car is plugged in, it won't be able to respond to a summon request. My goal is to have the door open as I approach my detached garage (without having to use a key on the access door or punch in a code on the mounted remote). I'm also hoping that such a sequence will actually allow the auto close to work since it seems to require the car to have issued the open command for it to work in my experience (turned it off after several failures).
> 
> Hopefully I'll have a chance to test this soon but any insight would be appreciated.


When you go to the "summon" section of the app, there is a home link icon in the top right hand corner that can be tapped to open your garage.


----------



## Love

Running into a few bugs with this update... 

Had to turn off bluetooth and turn it back on to get my phone to connect to the car. The swipe up, bluetooth button on my phone didnt work. I had to go into the settings and shut it totally off then back on. Luckily my inability to use my phone as key only happened in the middle of a party we were at where I was showing my car to a bunch of people ...so, great impression. 

Came out to my car yesterday after getting some stuff to grill at a local butcher and got in the car (so it recognized my phone and unlocked) but then the screen was black and wouldnt go into gear. I couldnt even "bug report"... I tried the reset a few times until it finally worked and the Tesla "T" appeared on the screen. 

Both of these are very minor of course, but I wanted to document them here in case others have seen similar or might run into something like this and wonder if it's their car or the firmware.


----------



## 350VDC

Lovesword said:


> Had to turn off bluetooth and turn it back on to get my phone to connect to the car.


Note I have had this without the update so its sad that these were not fixed by the update. Also a note for those having bluetooth issues periodically, I do not shut down bluetooth but launch the Tesla App and Unlock the car using the key icon. After that everything seems to be normal.
I have had the black screen issue once after getting into the car. The screen was black and seemed to be dead. I put my foot on the brake as normal and shifted into reverse and the car was ON. Just after it started moving the screen came on by itself.
I only started having these issues lately but the first 2 months were flawless with the phone op[eration.


----------



## Reliev

i just got my rep here for that plastic piece that was missing he pushed the update out he said it was downloading... i cant wait


----------



## skygraff

LUXMAN said:


> 1. Strange you are having issues with auto-close. I am sure you have tried but you could reset the location of the car in the Homelink settings for the auto-close and see if that helps.
> I use the button on the garage wall most of the time to open the door (I have used the homelink button couple times). Then as I back out it always (almost as sometimes it doesn't if I have hit SKIP when washing it etc) auto-closes. So maybe it needs to relearn its position.
> Does the auto-open work?
> 
> EDIT due to info from Daniel D. Thanks!


Yes auto open works flawlessly.

I have reset the location once but didn't know there was a way to do that specifically for auto close. I will try to figure that out. I do know, when it's in my garage, the location on the map (in the app anyway) shows it almost as far away as the auto open/close trigger point so maybe that is a factor. It does bug me that the skip message is so prominent as if it's telling you something you don't already know.

Thanks for the info!



Daniel D. said:


> When you go to the "summon" section of the app, there is a home link icon in the top right hand corner that can be tapped to open your garage.


Thank you, Daniel!


----------



## Reliev

ok everything is connected I pulled the car in and out of my driveway a good 6x I may have a problem I was laughing like the joker and my neighbor came out and I showed him he said he wants one cant afford one right now ha

also forgot to add the tech said that wifi updates work like this if you are in the queue with wifi and someone else for the same update isn't you will get priority he also said its random once it passes the first group of cars (my guess is he meant SpaceX/Tesla employees/old owners) but I'm not sure but that seems to be the case as of now


----------



## LUXMAN

relidtm said:


> i just got my rep here for that plastic piece that was missing he pushed the update out he said it was downloading... i cant wait


what was the missing plastic piece?


----------



## ummgood

Ok weird thing with summon today.

I was showing off summon to some friends. We were sitting in the lobby of the church and the car was in the parking spot closest to the church so I was able to use summon from where I was seated. I moved the car up and back a few feet in the spot to show it off. When I was done I didn't go to the car or anything I just left it be and closed the app. Mirrors stayed folded the entire time.

Anyway I went out and went to open the door and the door opened and the mirrors stayed folded. I thought "oh that is weird". I closed the door and went back into the building and checked the phone and made sure the car was locked so I unlocked and the mirrors unfolded and then locked the car and they folded back. I then summoned the car out of the spot and put it back and the app then showed on the main screen that the car was unlocked.

So word to the wise if you use summon on your car it unlocked mine and didn't lock it back after I used the app. There was no way to tell it was unlocked because the mirrors stayed folded the entire time. Even after I opened the door and closed the door the mirrors were still folded. I think the car locked itself when I walked away after opening the door.

So if you are showing off summon and do not intend to open up the car make sure it is locked.


----------



## ummgood

Twiglett said:


> I now use a version of @SoFlaModel3 in-garage wash so am a) inside the garage and b) out of the sun


My garage is such a huge mess that there is no way I could wash my car in the garage. Plus with three single doors it is hard to have enough room on the side of the car to do anything. Between the left bay and my wife's spot we have a couple large racks from costco to hold kid/dad crap. Then between my car and my wife's is a bunch of junk that gets thrown out of the car by the kids plus a couple ice chests (There is a lot of space in there it is just filled). On the right side of my car it is tight with a ladder and tools on the wall and I have a weight holder and pressure washer in front of my car. We fill every bit of space in that garage  It definitely isn't the showpiece with the Tesla logo on the wall like some of these dream garages I see.


----------



## Reliev

LUXMAN said:


> what was the missing plastic piece?


https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/upper-trunk-plastic-trim-cover-“garnish”.7313/#post-117977


----------



## LUXMAN

relidtm said:


> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/upper-trunk-plastic-trim-cover-"garnish".7313/#post-117977


That is what I figured and I have it on order too. 
Was wondering however as it sounded like Mobile Service came for that !


----------



## Reliev

yes they did sorry i should have clarified it was the same rep he said if i don't get an update in 2 weeks feel free to text him just don't overuse the privilege  so I guess I shouldn't have waited ha


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Today’s vampire drain report with cabin overheat set to “No A/C” was 5 miles lost in 9.5 hours and my car was 115F at end of day. Normally it would be in the 130sF.


----------



## 3V Pilot

ummgood said:


> Ok weird thing with summon today.
> 
> I was showing off summon to some friends. We were sitting in the lobby of the church and the car was in the parking spot closest to the church so I was able to use summon from where I was seated. I moved the car up and back a few feet in the spot to show it off. When I was done I didn't go to the car or anything I just left it be and closed the app. Mirrors stayed folded the entire time.
> 
> Anyway I went out and went to open the door and the door opened and the mirrors stayed folded. I thought "oh that is weird". I closed the door and went back into the building and checked the phone and made sure the car was locked so I unlocked and the mirrors unfolded and then locked the car and they folded back. I then summoned the car out of the spot and put it back and the app then showed on the main screen that the car was unlocked.
> 
> So word to the wise if you use summon on your car it unlocked mine and didn't lock it back after I used the app. There was no way to tell it was unlocked because the mirrors stayed folded the entire time. Even after I opened the door and closed the door the mirrors were still folded. I think the car locked itself when I walked away after opening the door.
> 
> So if you are showing off summon and do not intend to open up the car make sure it is locked.


Thanks for posting, that is some good info to know. I'm assuming the car thinks you are getting ready to drive off so it stays unlocked, but mainly because I would never assume that anyone at Tesla would of forgotten to write a few lines of code to lock it back up again.


----------



## PNWmisty

ummgood said:


> We fill every bit of space in that garage  It definitely isn't the showpiece with the Tesla logo on the wall like some of these dream garages I see.


That's because the dream garages aren't owned by typical Texans!


----------



## Twiglett

PNWmisty said:


> That's because the dream garages aren't owned by typical Texans!


Most Texans I know don't actually put cars in garages - probably because a p%#^s extension truck doesn't fit in most garages


----------



## Maynerd

Where's my update Elon!?!


----------



## AndyN

New version up! 2018.24.7 d133af3 ... served to two M3's so far on Teslafi ...


----------



## LUXMAN

AndyN said:


> New version up! 2018.24.7 d133af3 ... served to two M3's so far on Teslafi ...


What the ??


----------



## Love

LUXMAN said:


> What the ??


24.1 is _sooooo_ yesterday bro.


----------



## LUXMAN

Lovesword said:


> 24.1 is _sooooo_ yesterday bro.


Ha! I not even there yet. Still got 21.9


----------



## Rich M

21.9 has been so stable, let them iron everything out since they seem to be having trouble with 24.anything


----------



## LUXMAN

Rich M said:


> 21.9 has been so stable, let them iron everything out since they seem to be having trouble with 24.anything


Yeah, true. I have found that
you can't always get what you want
But if you try sometime you find
You get what you need


----------



## ummgood

My phone wouldn’t connect to the car to make calls this afternoon. This version is the first time I have had this issue.


----------



## Reliev

only issue i have so far is the summon doesnt work on the lip of my driveway.


----------



## Reliev

AndyN said:


> New version up! 2018.24.7 d133af3 ... served to two M3's so far on Teslafi ...


I am not sure what version I had yesterday but I have this version now.. I went ahead and posted screens on the other thread I'm pretty sure i got this yesterday at noon est when the tech came out


----------



## ummgood

relidtm said:


> only issue i have so far is the summon doesnt work on the lip of my driveway.


I have the same issue but the lip of my garage. I measured the height and it is 1.5 inches. I played around and put a couple boards that were half the height down and the car does fine.


----------



## Sjohnson20

My favorite icons disappeared on the streaming radio. I have this firmware. Not sure if anyone has had this problem.

Also the backup camera has red lines in it at night. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## Love

Sjohnson20 said:


> My favorite icons disappeared on the streaming radio. I have this firmware. Not sure if anyone has had this problem.
> 
> Also the backup camera has red lines in it at night. Anyone else seen this?


I had the icons issue happen to me. Just a bunch of blank tiles. They still worked for my favorites but without art or description I just had to guess at which was which!

Today is the 2nd time this week since the update that my car wont unlock for me in the morning. I always get the app going as I'm in the kitchen getting breakfast ready in order to give it time to wake the car up. Then once it's awake and I'm ready to go (and hopefully also awake), I head to the garage with my work bag. I've not had this issue before 24.1... I get to my car and it won't open until I pull my phone out of my pocket and unlock the phone. The app is still right there front and center, still connected (doesnt even need to update or wake up anything again) and my car will open after that. A minor inconvenience, true.. but definitely a new bug/issue.


----------



## Love

Had my second occurrence of the blank, off screen after the car unlocks and lets me in. Can’t do anything. A reset worked each time but I can’t “bug report” during the event because nothing responds or works. Today’s was different in that after a reset my sound wouldn’t work for anything. Not just radio, but blinkers, EAP engage/disengage, etc. 
I got home and did another reset. Sound works now but my car seems to be wavering between “no connection” and LTE, it won’t connect to my WiFi...it attempts to, a green checkmark appears and then disappears quickly...and then the no connection returns. I’ve submitted something to Tesla via the website. I’m sure this will be fixed soon, probably a known issue with 24.1 (haven’t seen it prior). 

Also, I was told recently by a service tech that the only way to reset is to press and hold both scroll wheels + the brake, and continue to hold until the Tesla “T” appears. Not sure I agree as I’ve done just the scroll wheels before...but...I’ll do it this way from now on.


----------



## tivoboy

At this point I'd really like to have SOME new update.. I'm on 21.9,, i've been having bluetooth echo issues and the streaming or LTE connectivity issue where it doesn't work in the AM or when coming back to the car and takes about 1 minute to get connected and working.

Calls to 1.877 have yielded only the "well, the next update is so large we can't do it over the air".. BS, and they can't do a remote truck roll as they cannot do it either. Only going into a service center can get the software update to fix what is "known issues" but I don't really have the time for that.

So, ANY update would be nice at this point. 

Agent did say some jaberwonky that the update is LARGE and TOO larger for an OTA update. Clearly BS, but it MAY in effect be LARGE.


----------



## rareohs

WTF **still** don’t have this update :neutral:


----------



## Mike

rareohs said:


> WTF **still** don't have this update :neutral:


From the issues I'm reading about this update (on the various forums) about its effects on vampire drain rates, I'm glad I don't have it.


----------



## garsh

rareohs said:


> WTF **still** don't have this update :neutral:





Mike said:


> From the issues I'm reading about this update (on the various forums) about its effects on vampire drain rates, I'm glad I don't have it.


Keep in mind, updates are pushed out to only a small percentage of cars at first. If there are any problems detected at that point, then they'll stop the rollout. A version will only get pushed to all vehicles once Tesla feels that it solves more problems than it causes.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike said:


> From the issues I'm reading about this update (on the various forums) about its effects on vampire drain rates, I'm glad I don't have it.


Are there really vampire drain issues or is it just people using cabin overheat protection?


----------



## ummgood

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Are there really vampire drain issues or is it just people using cabin overheat protection?


I had bad vampire drain with the cabin overheat turned off. Someone told me to reboot my car two times and it would go away. I did that and all is well now. (it actually took 3 times because the second reboot I couldn't get LTE).


----------



## zosoisnotaword

ummgood said:


> I had bad vampire drain with the cabin overheat turned off. Someone told me to reboot my car two times and it would go away. I did that and all is well now. (it actually took 3 times because the second reboot I couldn't get LTE).


At the request of Tesla I performed a couple reboots today to see if it fixed my signature light issue (it did not). The LTE always takes an extra 2-3 minutes to come back after everything else lights up, but it eventually will come back.


----------



## Mike

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Are there really vampire drain issues or is it just people using cabin overheat protection?


I honestly do not know.

I thought cabin overheat was on all our vehicles and this latest update simply gave one the option to turn it off.

I base this uninformed opinion solely on my experience when I turn on my AC after my workout at the local YMCA.

I have never seen the interior temp above 40C, under any circumstances and I don't have the software version that explicitly gives me some control over cabin overheat.


----------



## ummgood

zosoisnotaword said:


> At the request of Tesla I performed a couple reboots today to see if it fixed my signature light issue (it did not). The LTE always takes an extra 2-3 minutes to come back after everything else lights up, but it eventually will come back.


Not always. I have had no LTE after several minutes because I thought it might take awhile. There are times where it refuses to connect and a reboot will jolt it back into working. The funny thing is back on a previous version (I think 21). I would have the car crash when I put it in drive/reverse too quickly and would have to reboot. LTE would never come up after the first reboot I always had to reboot a second time. One time I drove all the way to work (around 30 minutes) because I didn't feel like rebooting while driving and LTE never came on the entire drive.


----------



## LucyferSam

Mike said:


> I honestly do not know.
> 
> I thought cabin overheat was on all our vehicles and this latest update simply gave one the option to turn it off.
> 
> I base this uninformed opinion solely on my experience when I turn on my AC after my workout at the local YMCA.
> 
> I have never seen the interior temp above 40C, under any circumstances and I don't have the software version that explicitly gives me some control over cabin overheat.


I'm on 21.9 and definitely do not have AC based cabin overheat protection (although it does sometimes turn on just the fan now to limit the cabin to ~115F/46C and it's very rare I see temps in the 130F/55C range anymore). In general though I figure if an update gets stalled out with only a partial roll-out there is a good reason for it and I don't really mind not getting it (unless of course that update includes adding shuffle to USB playback, then I want it yesterday).


----------



## PNWmisty

Lovesword said:


> I always get the app going as I'm in the kitchen getting breakfast ready in order to give it time to wake the car up.


The car should always be looking for Bluetooth signals, there is no need to wake the car up because it expects someone to use it. That's what "Bluetooth as key" does. It's always looking for an approved Bluetooth connection. Even the key card method of entry requires the coils in the B pillar to be energized because there is no power source in the key card. It's the cell phone that the driver must insure is active since battery saving features will put apps in the background to sleep, go to sleep when in your pocket, use more aggressive battery savings settings when the battery is lower than a specified level, etc.

You can configure your phone to keep the app active or you can activate it manually as you approach the car.


----------



## PNWmisty

LucyferSam said:


> I'm on 21.9 and definitely do not have AC based cabin overheat protection (although it does sometimes turn on just the fan now to limit the cabin to ~115F/46C and it's very rare I see temps in the 130F/55C range anymore).


I have SW ver. 21.9 also. I don't know if it uses the A/C or not but yesterday I watched the parked and locked car take the cabin from 119F down to 93F in a matter of 4 minutes or less. Maybe it's just using the cabin fan because it was only 86F outside.

All cars should have this but, with only a traditional lead-acid starting battery, you might come back to your car and find it won't crank over anymore (dead battery).


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike said:


> I honestly do not know.
> 
> I thought cabin overheat was on all our vehicles and this latest update simply gave one the option to turn it off.
> 
> I base this uninformed opinion solely on my experience when I turn on my AC after my workout at the local YMCA.
> 
> I have never seen the interior temp above 40C, under any circumstances and I don't have the software version that explicitly gives me some control over cabin overheat.


I can confirm it was never there before the update exposing it in the menu. My car would reach 125-135F daily. Cabin overheat keeps the interior to a maximum of 105F.


----------



## PNWmisty

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I can confirm it was never there before the update exposing it in the menu. My car would reach 125-135F daily. Cabin overheat keeps the interior to a maximum of 105F.


Did you ever have version 2018.21.9? Because that's what I have and mine definitely drops the cabin temperature into the mid 90's when it hits 118-119. I haven't gone outside to see if it's cold A/C air it's blowing or simply ambient air but it drops the temperature pretty quickly.


----------



## GDN

PNWmisty said:


> Did you ever have version 2018.21.9? Because that's what I have and mine definitely drops the cabin temperature into the mid 90's when it hits 118-119. I haven't gone outside to see if it's cold A/C air it's blowing or simply ambient air but it drops the temperature pretty quickly.


Niko is on 21.9 in Dallas, we hit 105 today and the car was at least 130 one time I saw it. Has never done any kind of cooling on it's own. We never had a secret screen or the release that had that in it. We could use a little over heat protection right now - for the car. I'll personally take this heat any day over a cold winter.


----------



## PNWmisty

GDN said:


> Niko is on 21.9 in Dallas, we hit 105 today and the car was at least 130 one time I saw it. Has never done any kind of cooling on it's own. We never had a secret screen or the release that had that in it. We could use a little over heat protection right now - for the car. I'll personally take this heat any day over a cold winter.


I'm wondering why two cars with the same software version have different behavior. I will say the outside temperature when I noticed the car rapidly cooling on its own was low-80's. It could be that the fan only comes on when the differential between the cabin and the outdoor temperature exceeds a certain amount. Because in my situation there was a bigger difference between the cabin temp and outside temp.

One other possibility: When you exit the car do you leave the climate control on "Auto"? If you turn it "off", that could also explain the difference in behavior. Mine gets left on "Auto", 68-69F when exiting the vehicle.


----------



## GDN

Never touch the climate control. It also is left on 68 to 69. That is usually enough. The last day or two I do wish the fan would kick up just a little more, but it isn't worth overriding honestly. Never turn it off.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

PNWmisty said:


> Did you ever have version 2018.21.9? Because that's what I have and mine definitely drops the cabin temperature into the mid 90's when it hits 118-119. I haven't gone outside to see if it's cold A/C air it's blowing or simply ambient air but it drops the temperature pretty quickly.


Yes, I did have 21.9 immediately before but never had the cabin temperature drop on its own.


----------



## PNWmisty

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes, I did have 21.9 immediately before but never had the cabin temperature drop on its own.


Interesting. I wonder what's going on here?


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> Never touch the climate control. It also is left on 68 to 69. That is usually enough. The last day or two I do wish the fan would kick up just a little more, but it isn't worth overriding honestly. Never turn it off.


Its been a good heat , but if you want some good extra airflow, kick on the rear AC as well.
Wife and I were out and I did that and it increased the airflow to the front footwell as well as the back. It really helped cool things down and I was able to turn it off after a bit and the regular AUTO setting was enough. With this heat, just a little boost really helped keep things cool


----------



## zosoisnotaword

I'm on 21.9 and have fan-only overheat protection. The cabin still gets in the 120s because I park on the surface of the sun, but before overheat protection in the spring it would get in the high 140s when it was only mid 80s outside.


----------



## GDN

zosoisnotaword said:


> I'm on 21.9 and have fan-only overheat protection. The cabin still gets in the 120s because I park on the surface of the sun, but before overheat protection in the spring it would get in the high 140s when it was only mid 80s outside.


Can you help the rest of us. Do you have anything in a menu setting that indicates this? Pictures? Or do you just walk up to the car and hear the blower fan on? Or simply basing it on temperatures inside the car? Just trying to confirm if this is a thing and why some seem to have it and others don't. I will track the car today a few times as it is sitting in the TX sun with prediction of close to 106 today.


----------



## LucyferSam

PNWmisty said:


> One other possibility: When you exit the car do you leave the climate control on "Auto"? If you turn it "off", that could also explain the difference in behavior. Mine gets left on "Auto", 68-69F when exiting the vehicle.


Hmm, mine did not seem to do the fan only thing when I first got 21.9, but does seem to now, and sometime during that I changed the setting from manually on with a set temp to Auto... I'll try turning it off auto and see if it reverts, though today won't show anything as we're going to be getting more rain all day.


----------



## zosoisnotaword

GDN said:


> Can you help the rest of us. Do you have anything in a menu setting that indicates this? Pictures? Or do you just walk up to the car and hear the blower fan on? Or simply basing it on temperatures inside the car? Just trying to confirm if this is a thing and why some seem to have it and others don't. I will track the car today a few times as it is sitting in the TX sun with prediction of close to 106 today.


No menu settings prior to 24.1 (other than the secret menu from 18.1). The fan can be heard when it's active from outside the car. The best place to listen is the passenger side of the car at the base of the windshield. It's also pretty apparent if you watch temperatures from the app for a while, but it's not going to keep a southern car parked on pavement under 120F with just the fan in the middle of the summer. Probably because the air it's pulling in off the pavement is close to 120F on a sunny day.

If it gets to 106F outside and your car doesn't have COP, I would expect to see cabin temps around 150F if it's parked in the sun all day, but the fan will probably keep it well below that.









My emissivity setting was 0.85 when it should have been 0.93, so the actual temperature was a few degrees lower. It's raining now but I'll take another look next week.


----------



## GDN

zosoisnotaword said:


> No menu settings prior to 24.1 (other than the secret menu from 18.1). The fan can be heard when it's active from outside the car. The best place to listen is the passenger side of the car at the base of the windshield. It's also pretty apparent if you watch temperatures from the app for a while, but it's not going to keep a southern car parked on pavement under 120F with just the fan in the middle of the summer. Probably because the air it's pulling in off the pavement is close to 120F on a sunny day.
> 
> If it gets to 106F outside and your car doesn't have COP, I would expect to see cabin temps around 150F if it's parked in the sun all day, but the fan will probably keep it well below that.
> 
> View attachment 11760
> 
> My emissivity setting was 0.85 when it should have been 0.93, so the actual temperature was a few degrees lower. It's raining now but I'll take another look next week.


OK- thanks - that answers the question. You got it from 18.1. That is why you have it still on 21.9. It is known a lucky bunch got it with the hidden screen and for some reason it hasn't gone away now that you are on 21.9. Anyone on 21.9 that didn't have 18.1 does not have any kind of overheat protection. It'll come with some version of 24.X or other future release what ever they can finally get the bugs worked out of and push to those that wait in 130 degree + inside temps.

24.8 picked up a bit of headwind and has installed on 4 cars today per Teslafi. 24.7 none in the last 2 day, so it may finally be sunset. 26 still has not installed on a 3 at all.


----------



## zosoisnotaword

GDN said:


> OK- thanks - that answers the question. You got it from 18.1. That is why you have it still on 21.9. It is known a lucky bunch got it with the hidden screen and for some reason it hasn't gone away now that you are on 21.9. Anyone on 21.9 that didn't have 18.1 does not have any kind of overheat protection. It'll come with some version of 24.X or other future release what ever they can finally get the bugs worked out of and push to those that wait in 130 degree + inside temps.
> 
> 24.8 picked up a bit of headwind and has installed on 4 cars today per Teslafi. 24.7 none in the last 2 day, so it may finally be sunset. 26 still has not installed on a 3 at all.


That sucks if bypassing 18.1 made you miss overheat protection. The only way to make sure would be to open the app in the middle of the afternoon (to make sure the car is awake and it's hot as fudge) and then walk out to it and try to listen for the fan noise. If it's 106 outside, 130 cabin temps are not unreasonable even with the fan running.


----------



## slotti

So funny story. My car is at the shop (some more paint issues and it is getting the rear trunk liner), and I asked them if they could make sure I get the latest firmware installed. 
So this morning I get a notification on my phone that a software update has failed. Funny, since the app is not even connected to the car (tesla services blocks remote access once they take the car in), and when I talk to my SA this am, she tells me that they are still trying to get the latest firmware on the car. Maybe there is such a thing that not all cars are able to get all firmware. I do have EAP in case somebody is wondering about it.


----------



## slotti

Yup, they just tried again. Won't load onto the car.


----------

